# ~~Official AFL 2014 Discussion Thread ~~



## -WR- (Jan 2, 2006)

*NAB Challenge Schedule*
(All times AEDT, all matches live on Fox)



*Wednesday, February 12*
Geelong v Collingwood, Simonds Stadium, 7.10pm

*
Thursday, February 13*
Hawthorn v Brisbane Lions, Etihad Stadium, 7.10pm

*Friday, February 14*
Richmond v Melbourne, Etihad Stadium, 7.10pm

*Saturday, February 15*
North Melbourne v Carlton, North Ballarat, 4.40pm
*
Sunday, February 16*
Adelaide v Port Adelaide, Richmond Oval, 4.40pm

*Monday, February 17*
Gold Coast v Essendon, Metricon Stadium, 7.10pm

*Tuesday, February 18*
Fremantle v West Coast, Joondalup, 7.10pm

*Wednesday, February 19*
Western Bulldogs v St Kilda, Simonds Stadium, 7.10pm
*
Thursday, February 20*
GWS v Sydney, Canberra, 7.10pm

*Friday, February 21*
Hawthorn v North Melbourne, Aurora Stadium, 7.10pm

*Saturday, February 22*
Collingwood v Richmond, Wangaratta, 4.40pm

*Sunday, February 23*
Brisbane Lions v Gold Coast, Townsville, 4.40pm

*Monday, February 24*
Carlton v Adelaide, Etihad Stadium, 7.10pm
*
Tuesday, February 25*
Essendon v Port Adelaide, Etihad Stadium, 7.10pm

*Wednesday, February 26*
Western Bulldogs v Fremantle, Etihad Stadium, 7.10pm
*
Thursday, February 27*
Sydney v West Coast, Blacktown, 7.10pm

*Friday, February 28*
Melbourne v Geelong, Alice Springs, 7.10pm
*
Saturday, March 1*
GWS v St Kilda, Wagga Wagga, 4.40pm​


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

weagles


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)




----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Deadliest combination of 2014 :warner1


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

Nah, son.































Ben McGlynn in that forward line too. <3 I don't understand why, but Swans fans seem to hate him.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

This could well be Chris Judd's last year :jose


----------



## -WR- (Jan 2, 2006)

To bad Tippett is once concussion away from having to eat his food through a feeding tube :lebron8


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

yeah that really is just too bad. would reeeeeeally hate to see that happen

really not feeling afl right now. the whole essendope and cola saga leave a sour taste in my mouth. it'll probably change when the season rolls around but right now it's just, eh.


----------



## Ali Dia (Jun 28, 2011)

Another year of crap for us I suspect.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Can't believe the whole Essendon thing is still going, newspapers love printing all that bullshit.

In say that though, would love for Essendon and the entirety of 'James Town' to just crumble this season.


----------



## NotoriousTCG (Nov 28, 2013)

The year of Dangerfield


----------



## Ali Dia (Jun 28, 2011)

I haven't been keeping in touch with Essendon stuff. Last I remember the AFL had said Hird can't be paid by Essendon yet he still was. Then they said actually he can't be paid in 2014 which lead Essendon to paying Hird a lump sum of what he would make in 2014 in 2013. And this was seen as ok by the AFL. Is that all right? If so, WTF AFL.


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

Really looking forward to this season :mark:


----------



## -WR- (Jan 2, 2006)

Not long now :mark:


----------



## -WR- (Jan 2, 2006)

Adelaide can't get anything going their way at the moment


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

NORTH MELBOURNE'S SEASON.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

-WR- said:


> Adelaide can't get anything going their way at the moment


would argue quite the opposite


----------



## NotoriousTCG (Nov 28, 2013)

Van Berlo getting injured isn't a huge loss honestly


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

Who needs Franklin when you've got Jesus?









It's Spangher time!


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

Adam Goodes Australian of the year. :clap :mark:


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

I'll gladly setup the SuperCoach Classic and SuperCoach Draft leagues again this year if people want to partake in it again.

I'm also sure Kylie will be back to do the tipping as well.


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

Yeah sounds good.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Yep I'll be in on it.

This year I'm gonna stop being a tight ass and jump on Gazza first thing.


----------



## NotoriousTCG (Nov 28, 2013)

Surely you guys have to go Dreamteam instead of Supercoach


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Whichever one is on the HeraldSun site. Couldn't remember what it was called


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

NotoriousTCG said:


> Surely you guys have to go Dreamteam instead of Supercoach


lel dreamteam


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Pendles new skipper.

Congrats Pies, you no longer have the WOAT captain.


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

Would've been surprised if Maxwell was captain again this season.

Good move making Pendles captain.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

so collingwood finally worked out maxwell isnt in their best 22


----------



## -WR- (Jan 2, 2006)

NotoriousTCG said:


> Surely you guys have to go Dreamteam instead of Supercoach


:lmao


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

Supercoach League Number: 823106


----------



## -WR- (Jan 2, 2006)

Will add to OP


----------



## Ali Dia (Jun 28, 2011)

I'll join soon. Hopefully the drafting goes smoother this year


----------



## NotoriousTCG (Nov 28, 2013)

Dreamteam is good guys, you just need possession whores. Supercoach you actually need good players, that's too much effort


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

Probably will make some changes but we will see:


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

have no idea what im doing, but i joined the supercoach


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

Ewww you picked Suckling. Still trying to figure out how I'm going to afford my team.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

My supercoach team right at this moment.


----------



## Enigmal (Jan 16, 2014)

Lawls said:


> Probably will make some changes but we will see:


 Scharenberg and Billings have both gotten injuries this pre season.

Also you should probably go with Sheed/Ellis/O'Rourke instead of Bontempelli.

Great team other than that


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

925310 is the code for the Draft edition of SuperCoach. We can arrange an appropriate live draft time and total teams after we see how many want in on this.


----------



## -WR- (Jan 2, 2006)




----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

unsure about hulk hogan and bock but i'm content otherwise.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

scharenberg out until mid season having some kind of operation on his feet


----------



## Enigmal (Jan 16, 2014)

What do you guys think of the names on the back of jumpers?

I'm not fussed about it tbh.


----------



## -WR- (Jan 2, 2006)

No thanks.

The AFL say its about helping newer fans and such but we all know it's just another money making scheme.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

http://www.heraldsun.com.au/sport/a...at-adelaide-oval/story-fni5f4l8-1226818767749

Interesting.

Also I finished doing up some touches with my supercoach team.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

good to see the tears already.

we've always billed ourselves as the team for all south australians.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

So is anyone interested in the draft this season? Or should I just scrap it?


----------



## Enigmal (Jan 16, 2014)




----------



## Enigmal (Jan 16, 2014)

TAR said:


>


I'd stay a far away from Hawkins


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

^ What's is wrong with Tomahawk?



Bullseye said:


> So is anyone interested in the draft this season? Or should I just scrap it?


Can't even get enough numbers in our SC so probably scrap it.. Unless you REALLY want to do of course :side:


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

I'll sign up for the draft if other people are interested.

My team is really similar to Enigmal's. Good to see there's someone else taking Rockliff.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

If the Supercoach site stops being a dick I'll do both and hopefully finish top of both again! Pity I couldn't convert the classic minor premiership to add to the draft stroll 8*D.


----------



## Enigmal (Jan 16, 2014)

TAR said:


> ^ What's is wrong with Tomahawk?


Plagued by back injuries, overweight, mid priced Key position forward


----------



## NotoriousTCG (Nov 28, 2013)

Anybody else seen what's happening with the Adelaide jumper fiasco. Absolute joke


----------



## -WR- (Jan 2, 2006)

Happy they don't get to wear it, they have no claim to it nor are they any longer "The team for all South Australians"


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

it's just a top. state of origin is long dead, it's only continued in may in the sanfl in a piss weak format. didn't hear anyone complain when the fos williams medallist was a victorian.

people having a cry for the sake of having a cry. wheel out all the old state of origin people, i really couldn't care less what stephen 'has nothing to do with south australian football for about 3 decades' kernahan has to say. has to be earned, not given? give over.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Juddy Injured again


----------



## -WR- (Jan 2, 2006)

TAR said:


> Juddy Injured again


That gif shows how you're feeling, and your sig shows how he's feeling :homer3


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

TAR said:


> Juddy Injured again


Only a matter of time for Daisy's glass ankles too.


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

Will probably make a couple of changes. Still deciding between:

Parker/Franklin
Martin/Wingard
Watson/Fyfe
Rockliff/Other premos

80k left.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

downgrade one of walker/mitchell/bartel and upgrade one of clark/bock/garlett. plus picking dustin is a big risk


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

Yeah, I'm worried about Martin. I'll probably pick Wingard. Chucked Dixon and Swallow temporarily for Walker and Clark. Will change my team a fair bit after the NAB Cup, so not too fussed about them for now.

Couple of notes from when I was making my team.
- Zorko won't spend much time in the midfield.
- Griffin has a sore back and will miss the first NAB Cup match. Not much to worry about there though.
- Scharenberg is out. (Even though everyone already knows that)
- Suckling is a bad selection. This isn't opinion, it's fact.

Also, McVeigh, Murphy and McIntosh all aren't worth taking, it doesn't matter how cheap they are. Tom Mitchell is also a bad selection, probably get time with the vest. Maybe I just hate the letter M though.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

yeah the main concerns in my team are hurn, daisy, sylvia + the rookies. hulk hogan and martin have pretty big price tags for rookies.


----------



## NotoriousTCG (Nov 28, 2013)

Well Geelong haven't loss a step have they


----------



## -WR- (Jan 2, 2006)

NotoriousTCG said:


> Well Geelong haven't loss a step have they


Nope only a few teeth.

On a serious note, Collingwood had a lot of players out and they still pushed Geelong.


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

>taking preseason form seriously


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

93-9 at half time

sounds like a contest


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

We need a second Guthrie. One for the backline, one for the midfield.


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

Good thing I didn't bother going to this.


----------



## Ali Dia (Jun 28, 2011)

I approve of what I saw. Hope Bernie keeps it up for when it counts. Look forward to having a forward line for future matches too. In Roosy I trust.


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

Was there last night with a Dees fan and a couple of tigers fans. Cracking game for preseason. Melbourne didn't look like complete shite for once.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

rickyyy hennddooooooo has seriously injured his leg at training most likely broken it.

:jose :jose :jose


----------



## ChristianMB1 (Aug 10, 2013)

What a performance by the Suns even if it is just preseason. Ablett looked great.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

orange potato


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Roast potato.


----------



## Enigmal (Jan 16, 2014)

Marley :jose

He was our best defender. Behind Seedsman of course. Seedsman is god.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

He should have used the Heath Scotland fireman defence.

It's not the first time he's been in trouble for something like this, is it? I seem to remember another incident a couple of years back.










Burbs' jaw after the Maxwell collision apparently. Bloody hell.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

what a dickhead.

that applies to maxwell too.


----------



## Enigmal (Jan 16, 2014)

BkB Hulk said:


> He should have used the Heath Scotland fireman defence.
> 
> *It's not the first time he's been in trouble for something like this, is it? I seem to remember another incident a couple of years back.
> *
> ...


 Are you talking about Maxwell breaking peoples jaws? If so then yea, he broke Patrick Mcginnity's (?) jaw in his first game and got off,


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

BkB Hulk said:


> Burbs' jaw after the Maxwell collision apparently. Bloody hell.


:allen1 Damn that's nasty.


----------



## -WR- (Jan 2, 2006)

lol Norf


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

That youth. Langford, O'Brien, Wanganeen all looking good.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Enigmal said:


> Are you talking about Maxwell breaking peoples jaws? If so then yea, he broke Patrick Mcginnity's (?) jaw in his first game and got off,


Nah, I meant Williams. I remember the big controversy surrounding the Maxwell hit.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

nathan vardy has ruptured the acl in his right knee, suspect that his season done.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

We're fucked. Best young mid out for most of the season, best young tall out for the whole season.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

rumours abound that dayle garlett has quit hawthorn. apparently hawthorn have said he's just struggling to adapt to the afl environment.

big line through him for supercoach then.


----------



## Ali Dia (Jun 28, 2011)

Already? Thought he would have lasted a season.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

They knew it was a gamble. There's a reason seventeen other clubs wouldn't have touched him with a barge pole.

Of course Selzy has hamstring issues now. Our team in round one is going to be just Mitch Duncan and Caddy.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

gumbleton has torn his hammy and is expected to be out for about 12 weeks.

another case of the body trailing a long way behind the talent.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

:lmao @ the Saints. It may be pre-season, but largest ever victory for the Giants :yes


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

That was a SUPER second quarter! The amount of long kicks that quarter were crazy. Poor Saints.


----------



## Enigmal (Jan 16, 2014)

St Kilda for spoon.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Steven is going to be a huge miss for the first two months for them too. It's hard to see where the improvement comes without him. Montagna misses the match against Melbourne through suspension as well, so that's a huge chance for the Dees straight off the bat.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Well it's about bloody time.

http://www.theaustralian.com.au/spo...iou-to-step-down/story-fnca0u4y-1226843351852

It's a shame Fat Vlad is sticking around for the season though :side:


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Finally. He's always been a tool, but he made an absolute mess of the saga last season.


----------



## Ali Dia (Jun 28, 2011)

Yeh everything about the Essendon saga was handled terribly. And I'm still bitter over the tanking fine.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

really like this team. tossing up between tyson and mitchie


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

Nice defense :side: (exactly the same as mine)


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

i had hurn before, but i was risking 2 rookies in the forward line, so i went with suckling, and then downgraded martin to tyson, and upgraded billings to wright. also went with selwood to libba who looks like he's going to have a ridiculous season. tossing up whether to go with mitchie for tyson and upgrade lemmins back up to dunstan

also obviously went franklin -> mitchell.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

I'm going with Tyson. I was thinking about VIV, but he looks really lightweight.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Swallow and Davis. :lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Supercoach site still being a biatch, had to use the AFL Fantasy one instead.

Think I've finally settled with this:


----------



## Enigmal (Jan 16, 2014)

Kiz said:


> really like this team.


Getting Jacobs last year was the worst decision I ever made  Huge spud. Get Lobbe instead.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

he had one off season but he'll be fine. the entire midfield last season was down on output, i reckon we'll lift, and with it, so will big sauce.

i managed to get nic nat in anyways


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

BkB Hulk said:


> Swallow and Davis. :lmao:lmao:lmao


Gary Ablett got the Kevin Spacey equivalent.


----------



## -WR- (Jan 2, 2006)

Seeing [USER]Aussie[/USER] hasn't been seen for a while, if she doesn't show up would anyone else like to run the tipping comp this year?


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

I'd happily do it if you guys want.. unless somebody else wants to.

Are we gonna do it through PMs or just in this thread??


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

This is too good :lmao


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

Do it through PMs

I'd volunteer to do it, but I don't care if I don't.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Dean Bailey has passed away after a battle with cancer. He was only 47. RIP.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Yeah, thought it happened out of the blue really, didn't even know he had cancer. Checked my phone and facebook at lunch kept coming up with Dean Bailey RIP messages.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Legends :lenny


----------



## -WR- (Jan 2, 2006)

TAR said:


> Legends :lenny


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

Whoever's running it, chuck us down for the tipping comp.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Alright, I'll run it in the same format Aussie did. Just PM me your tips.

---

Friday, March 14
Collingwood v Fremantle
Etihad Stadium 7:50PM 

Saturday, March 15
GWS Giants v Sydney Swans
Spotless Stadium 4:40PM 

Gold Coast Suns v Richmond
Metricon Stadium 6:40PM 

Sunday, March 16
Carlton v Port Adelaide
Etihad Stadium 7:40PM

Thursday, March 20
Geelong Cats v Adelaide Crows
Simonds Stadium 7:10PM 

Friday, March 21
North Melbourne v Essendon
Etihad Stadium 7:50PM 

Saturday, March 22
Hawthorn v Brisbane Lions
Aurora Stadium 4:40PM 

St Kilda v Melbourne
Etihad Stadium 7:40PM 

Sunday, March 23
West Coast Eagles v Western Bulldogs
Patersons Stadium 4:40PM

---​
Feel free to just send in the lot for this week, as we obviously don't have the teams for next week. I'll remind people of the rest next week.


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

I'll probably make some changes later, some P.O.D.'s I'm not thrilled on. Caddy in particular.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

:draper2


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

2 spots left in Supercoach. Do I need to do autofills again?


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

It's going to be embarrassing when I lose to an autofill though. :jose


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

Add in Crawford and robbo


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Agreed with Robbo especially. That's one team I actually think I'll beat.


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

1 more. I cant add in Crawf or Robbo for some reason.


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

I just added in Robbo. 

Somehow it let me.


----------



## Enigmal (Jan 16, 2014)

This is just embarrasing. Buckley can't coach.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Freo will be interesting this year. Their game plan almost reflects what you see over in Europe. Win the ball back and break as quickly as possible forward.

Anyway, tips I received for this weekend's games:

*AwShucks*
Fremantle
Sydney
Gold Coast
Port Adelaide

*Bulk*
Fremantle
Sydney
Gold Coast
Carlton

*Destiny*
Collingwood
Sydney
Richmond
Carlton

*Kiz*
Fremantle
Sydney
Richmond
Port Adelaide

*Lawls*
Collingwood
Sydney
Richmond
Carlton

*Nige*
Fremantle
Sydney
Richmond
Carlton

*TAR*
Fremantle
Sydney
Gold Coast
Carlton

*Triple HBK*
Fremantle
Sydney
Richmond
Port Adelaide

No GWS tips is disappointing. :side:

If anyone else is reading and wants to enter tips sans the game last night, feel free to do so.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

da fuck bulk I sent you my tips 2 nights ago 

Collingwood getting spanked was the probably the best way to start off this season :warner1


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

...


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

quick shitney, look for the spuddy franklin receipt.


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

Nice choice of clubs there Franklin! 

Get in you GIANTS!


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

Eh... I'd rather it happen now than at the end of the season. This loss will be for the best come the end of the season.


























































































I'm going for a very, very long walk right now.


----------



## Enigmal (Jan 16, 2014)

Patton/Cameron/Boyd >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>Tippett/$puddy/Reid


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

MONEY FIGHT


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

TAR said:


> da fuck bulk I sent you my tips 2 nights ago
> 
> Collingwood getting spanked was the probably the best way to start off this season :warner1


Oops. I'll edit them in.


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

TAR said:


> MONEY FIGHT


You're really gonna kick a man while he's down? Even after that StarrMania?? For shame.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Don't worry you can auto rep me the Port Adelaide theme song if we lose tonight.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

*insert rant about sports team here*


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

0/4 :side:


----------



## Ali Dia (Jun 28, 2011)

Would have had one if I'd got my tips in, sadly on nought


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

I really need to stop overestimating Carlton and underestimating Port. Polec looks like an amazing recruit.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Andrew Walker let off for the Westhoff thing, but with just the one week off for trying to throw Monfries out of Etihad. Jarrad McVeigh reprimanded for hitting Rhys Palmer.

Walks very lucky, still glad I got Simpson instead.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Thursday, March 20
Geelong Cats v Adelaide Crows
Simonds Stadium 7:10PM

Friday, March 21
North Melbourne v Essendon
Etihad Stadium 7:50PM

Saturday, March 22
Hawthorn v Brisbane Lions
Aurora Stadium 4:40PM

St Kilda v Melbourne
Etihad Stadium 7:40PM

Sunday, March 23
West Coast Eagles v Western Bulldogs
Patersons Stadium 4:40PM​
For those who haven't sent in all of their tips as one or haven't already sent me this lot yet.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Got paranoid and traded out Selwood for Stevie J. Feel like such an idiot.

Jimmy Bartel what a beast!


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Caddy's ready. He played like a leader tonight, which is so impressive for a guy who's only starting his second season at the club. He just sees the ball and gets the ball. The way he burst away from the pack in the backline that led to Selwood's goal was Dangerfieldesque. A lot of the usual suspects were very good, and Hmac impressed. It's funny seeing us go from having no first ruckman and not being able to compete properly at stoppages to playing two at once.

Varcoe needs a word in his ear. The way McKernan stepped around him twice in about five seconds was disgraceful. He looked good early, but it just wasn't sustained, and some of his late efforts were not those of an AFL player.

Adelaide will do well this year. They're exceptionally coached and managed to engineer goals despite not having a true tall target, which really is their only glaring weakness.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

margin flattered geelong i though. going down there is still the hardest trip in footy. i saw two top 4 teams out there. thought grigg and kerridge were absolutely outstanding for us. both teams had injuries and performed admirably. mckernan, outside of his early bit of stupidity, led well and played well all night. johnston stepped in again for tex admirably. dont see anything wrong with what we did, round 1 game, we fumbled the ball more, but our effort and intensity tonight would've beaten 90% of teams.


----------



## Ali Dia (Jun 28, 2011)

My interest in another season is gone very early


----------



## -Halo- (Nov 26, 2009)

I must admit that my interest in this has slowly deteriorated.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

It was a pretty poor way to start the season. Thankfully we have the real season opener at the MCG this week + the showdown.

Anyway, tips.

*Ali Dia*
Carlton

*AwShucks*
_Fremantle_
Sydney
_Gold Coast
Port Adelaide_

*Bulk*
_Fremantle_
Sydney
_Gold Coast_
Carlton
_Geelong_
North Melbourne
_Hawthorn_
Melbourne
_West Coast_

*Destiny*
Collingwood
Sydney
Richmond
Carlton
_Geelong_
North Melbourne
_Hawthorn
St Kilda
West Coast_

*Kiz*
_Fremantle_
Sydney
Richmond
_Port Adelaide
Geelong_
North Melbourne
_Hawthorn_
Melbourne
_West Coast_

*Lawls*
Collingwood
Sydney
Richmond
Carlton
_Geelong_
North Melbourne
_Hawthorn_
Melbourne
_West Coast_

*Nige*
_Fremantle_
Sydney
Richmond
Carlton

*SP_10*
_Geelong_
North Melbourne
_Hawthorn_
Melbourne
_West Coast_

*TAR*
_Fremantle_
Sydney
_Gold Coast_
Carlton
_Geelong_
North Melbourne
_Hawthorn_
Melbourne
_West Coast_

*Triple HBK*
_Fremantle_
Sydney
Richmond
_Port Adelaide
Geelong_
North Melbourne
_Hawthorn_
Melbourne
_West Coast_

*-WR-*
_Geelong_
North Melbourne
Melbourne
_West Coast_

*Leaderboard*
Bulk - 5
Kiz - 5
TAR - 5
Triple HBK - 5
Destiny - 4
AwShucks - 3
Lawls - 3
SP_10 - 3
-WR- - 2
Nige - 1
Ali Dia - 0


*Round 2*
Thursday, March 27
Richmond v Carlton
MCG 7:45PM

Friday, March 28
Essendon v Hawthorn
Etihad Stadium 7:50PM

Saturday, March 29
St Kilda v GWS Giants
Etihad Stadium 1:40PM 

Port Adelaide v Adelaide Crows
Adelaide Oval 4:15PM 

Fremantle v Gold Coast Suns
Paterson Stadium 4:40PM 

Sydney Swans v Collingwood
ANZ Stadium 7:40PM 

Sunday, March 30
Brisbane Lions v Geelong Cats
Gabba 12:10PM 

Melbourne v West Coast Eagles
MCG 3:20PM 

Western Bulldogs v North Melbourne
Etihad Stadium 4:40PM​
More people are welcome to enter. Even those of us who did all of our tips this week did terribly, so no one is really far ahead.


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

I'm working the Essendon/Hawthorn game :hb


----------



## Ali Dia (Jun 28, 2011)

I'll try to remember to do them


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

Oh shit, I must have never sent my second week tips. I did try to, but the internet must have gone down after I did. Would have been on top too. Bugger. Ah well.

I got 3 right in that first week not 2 though, Bulk.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

So mad.

Blew away so many chances in that last quarter, easy missed shots in front of goal. Completely choked, no clutch what so ever.

I guess Richmond did deserve to win though, they just seemed to want it more than us.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Both teams showed nothing to indicate they've improved this season. Carlton still have rubbish all in terms of quality in talls and only play in spurts, while Richmond still have no composure.

Congrats to Gibbs and Deledio in their great attempts to outspud one another when actually put into a one on one contest for an extended period of time. Deledio's lack of any defensive effort whatsoever was impressive, but I think Gibbs' lack of doing anything outside of a goal makes him the worse of the two.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Gibbs was woeful, and he usually carves up the Tigers when he plays them.

We just need our messiah back :jose


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

Warnock's shank from 20m out, Garlett running into an open goal and hitting the post and that clusterfuck that lead to Vickery kicking his 4th summed up how scrappy and shithouse last night was. Richmond almost did their usual choke in a game it looked like nobody wanted to win.


----------



## Enigmal (Jan 16, 2014)

That match was what a North vs North match would be like if both teams were in front with 15 minutes left.



TAR said:


> Gibbs was woeful, and he usually carves up the Tigers when he plays them.
> 
> We just need our messiah back :jose


 Agreed, Carlton need Bootsma back ASAP


----------



## Enigmal (Jan 16, 2014)

Speaking of messiah's, we need ours back as well.


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

Oh Cyril!


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

That was a cracking game to watch.


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

They outplayed us with their pressure all over the field in the second half. It's a miracle we were still within striking distance after a goalless 3rd term and that we got out of that with the win.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Forgot all about tips, had extremely limited internet access past two weeks. Best get them done. Great win for us, pity I couldn't see it!


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Hawthorn are just good at winning. Most teams would have been totally overwhelmed, especially without their two best leaders on the field at the time. Burgoyne in particular was amazing. Even when Essendon were dominant, he was standing up and winning any contested ball that was in his area.

Showdown today should be massive. It's a shame it doesn't get much hype down here due to it not involving Victorian teams.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

pathetic, gutless rabble for all but 10 mins of this game. so many players are unfit or just fucking stupid. if poort are worth anything they'll run over this cowardly disgrace by at least 10 goals.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Port were very, very good too tbf. It does help when you get your first seven or so goals from turnovers though.


----------



## Enigmal (Jan 16, 2014)

Pendlebury :banderas :clap


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Thought I was headed for a 9/9 there. Bloody Collingwood and their great record in Sydney.


----------



## -WR- (Jan 2, 2006)

Yesterday was a good day.


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

Wow, people here (along with most other places) simply don't give a shit that the footy is back.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

I thought this weekend was really good actually. Some high quality games, especially on Friday and Saturday.


----------



## Ali Dia (Jun 28, 2011)

I struggle to get into it these days. I think we have been rubbish for so long my love for the game is fading. Only seem to get up for the big matches.


----------



## -WR- (Jan 2, 2006)

I'm into this season more than ever.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Tried to send in my tips to bulk, nek minnit


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

I really need to clean out the really old stuff instead of deleting recent ones.

Anyway:

*AwShucks*
_Richmond
Hawthorn
St Kilda
Port Adelaide
Fremantle_
Sydney
_Geelong
West Coast
North Melbourne_
*8/9*

*Bulk*
_Richmond
Hawthorn
St Kilda
Port Adelaide
Fremantle_
Sydney
_Geelong
West Coast
North Melbourne_
*8/9*

*Destiny*
Carlton
_Hawthorn_
GWS
_Port Adelaide
Fremantle_
Sydney
_Geelong
West Coast
North Melbourne_
*6/9*

*Kiz*
_Richmond
Hawthorn
St Kilda_
Adelaide
_Fremantle_
Sydney
_Geelong
West Coast
North Melbourne_
*7/9*

*Lawls*
_Richmond
Hawthorn_
GWS
_Port Adelaide
Fremantle_
Sydney
_Geelong
West Coast
North Melbourne_
*7/9*

*Nige*
GWS Giants
Adelaide Crows
_Fremantle_
Sydney Swans
_Geelong Cats
West Coast Eagles
North Melbourne_
*4/9*

*SP_10*
_Hawthorn_
GWS Giants
Adelaide Crows
_Fremantle_
Sydney Swans 
_Geelong Cats
West Coast Eagles
North Melbourne_
*5/9*

*TAR*
Carlton
_Hawthorn_
GWS
_Port Adelaide
Fremantle_
Sydney
_Geelong
West Coast
North Melbourne_
*6/9*

*Triple HBK*
_Richmond
Hawthorn
St Kilda
Port
Freo
Collingwood
Geelong
West Coast
North_
*9/9*

*-WR-*
_Richmond
Hawthorn
St Kilda
Port Adelaide
Fremantle_
Sydney
_Geelong
West Coast
North Melbourne_
*8/9*

Congrats to Triple HBK on a perfect round. Fuck Sydney. :side:

*Leaderboard*
Triple HBK - 14
Bulk - 13
Kiz - 12
AwShucks - 11
TAR - 11
Destiny – 10
Lawls - 10
-WR- - 10
SP_10 - 8
Nige - 5
Ali Dia - 0


*Round Three*
Friday, April 04
Hawthorn v Fremantle
MCG 7:50PM 

Saturday, April 05
Western Bulldogs v Richmond
Etihad Stadium 1:45PM 

Adelaide Crows v Sydney Swans
Adelaide Oval 1:40PM 

Gold Coast Suns v Brisbane Lions
Metricon Stadium 3:40PM 

West Coast Eagles v St Kilda
Patersons Stadium 4:40PM 

COLL v GEEL
Collingwood v Geelong Cats
MCG 7:40PM 

Sunday, April 06
GWS Giants v Melbourne
Spotless Stadium 1:10PM

North Melbourne v Port Adelaide
Etihad Stadium 4:10PM 

Essendon v Carlton
MCG 7:10PM​


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

-WR- said:


> I'm into this season more than ever.


You don't win flags in March/April. Silly WR I'd have thought you'd have learnt your lesson after last year.

BULK, am I able to enter the tipping from this round on? I'll start at 0 and catch up.


----------



## Ali Dia (Jun 28, 2011)

Take my name off the tipping comp. co-reigning champ won't be defending this year


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

9/9... Probably the only time I'll do it this year too. Collingwood and St Kilda were iffy for me. 

That said, have it!


----------



## -WR- (Jan 2, 2006)

Bullseye said:


> You don't win flags in March/April. Silly WR I'd have thought you'd have learnt your lesson after last year.
> 
> BULK, am I able to enter the tipping from this round on? I'll start at 0 and catch up.


Please. After 2008-2012 I deserve this


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

Spangher time!


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

beau waters out for the season with shoulder surgery, not clear if he'll ever play again

mcevoy possibly a late out.


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

Captain loophole on Sandi then


----------



## Enigmal (Jan 16, 2014)

Sandilands will probably get 150 again if he goes up against Ceglar.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

mcevoy confirmed out, billy longer in line to make his st kilda debut with doubts over tom hickey. alex silvagni is out if you were dumb enough to pick him in supercoach/dream team too.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Was gutted I couldn't get Friday morning off work last week but don't care right now. Big performance so far. It's a pity both sides have big outs but still an amazing half of footy from us. No repeat of last week's second term please boys.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

The poor starts are becoming a trend from Freo this season. No Barlow and Fyfe obviously hurts, but Hawthorn are just working harder.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

quarter time of the 3rd game of the season and it's season over. completely ruined 3 quarters of good stuff vs geelong with 6 quarters of absolute fucking wank. no run, no targets, no aggression, no game plan. huge, huge problems


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

Gia scored 70 SC points from 4 disposals and 2 goals :banderas


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Tipped Richmond, but..

FUCK YEAH DOGGIES :hb


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

at least we're fit, cries sando from the coaches box


----------



## Enigmal (Jan 16, 2014)

Was actually close to choosing Liberatore as captain


----------



## Enigmal (Jan 16, 2014)

Lawls said:


> Gia scored 70 SC points from 4 disposals and 2 goals :banderas


 Matt Crouch got 50 from a half of football 

Glad I chose him.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

he should've scored more. 18 touches in a half but his shocking kicking held him back.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## -WR- (Jan 2, 2006)

What a great weekend of results so far!


----------



## imheretolurk (Jan 7, 2014)

Clearly Hawks will go undefeated all year and have a massive gap between first and second.


----------



## NotoriousTCG (Nov 28, 2013)

Adelaide have the fitness of me at the moment


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

melbourne vs gws is, uh, ordinary to say the least.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Kiz's team can officially get stuffed :cuss:

I'll need Wingard, Simpson, Thomas & Ambrose to combine a score to 550 for me to win :no:


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

ambrose is rumoured to be a late out


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

fml.


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

Kiz said:


> ambrose is rumoured to be a late out


:hb


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

BOOMER GOES BOOM!!

Thought we would lose another close one. Next 3-4 games will be tough.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Weak as piss.


----------



## Enigmal (Jan 16, 2014)

Looks like Melbourne are getting their first win next week.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Richmond fucked up my multi. Got 8/9.


----------



## SP_10 (Sep 29, 2006)

6/9

lol Blues


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

Carltank :lel


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

You guys can have Malthouse & Daisy back.

donotwant.jpg

As for me, that rope and chair in my shed looks pretty good right about now. Cut me down when the footy season ends <3


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

so carltank sent their physio to arsenal in a way to get less injuries

good decision.


----------



## imheretolurk (Jan 7, 2014)

So when is Mick's BBQ?


----------



## -WR- (Jan 2, 2006)

Far out that injury to Monfries was the turning point in the match 

We only finished with 17 fit men on the ground after Robbie Gray, Boak and Wingard all took knocks.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Fucking amazing.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

http://www.adelaidenow.com.au/sport...-hit-on-saturday/story-fnii02s3-1226876945940

one of the most disgusting, cowardly hits you'll see on a football field. brad symes copping an elbow to the face, suspected the thug who did it will get around 6-8 weeks. symes' career may be over though with another heavy concussion at the age of 29.

no place for that kind of shit in the game.






this is probably better. there's a hit at around 14:45 that isn't the symes one, which is at about 15:20.


----------



## Enigmal (Jan 16, 2014)

Didn't have his eyes on the ball for a second there


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

http://www.heraldsun.com.au/sport/a...-to-switch-clubs/story-fni5f91a-1226877161611

:hayden3 enjoy melbourne then james.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

He wants that much? :deandre

Knowing us, we'll probably let Gibbs walk and then pay an absurd amount to get him.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

I've not seen a lot of the Demons or him obviously. We could do with a solid addition to the backline to replace Lake. Gibson's good but Schoenmakers isn't a long term option for me at CHB. If Frawley can do a job like I've seen plenty suggest, we should be going for him. $800,000 though? There's some really good free agency options this year and next but we need to be sensible and go for what we need, not the biggest name, as much as I'd love someone like Cotchin.


----------



## Ali Dia (Jun 28, 2011)

Frawley is a top notch back men, rarely beaten. Would be huge for any team. It's funny, when we used to be semi decent pre 06 we were probably a back men or two off going all the way. Last few years we've had frawley, garland, mcdonald but now have no midfield and no fit forward line.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

I can't see Hawthorn blowing that much on any one player, let alone a player arriving from another club. They've got cap space, but they're a well managed list.


----------



## Enigmal (Jan 16, 2014)

Sad that Mitch Clark has left the AFL...


----------



## Lukringhawkeye (Apr 8, 2014)

I'd expect to see more Demon players retire from football due to depression this year.


----------



## Ali Dia (Jun 28, 2011)

I'm going to nominate Jack Trengove


----------



## Enigmal (Jan 16, 2014)

Seriously don't know who to tip between Carlton vs Melbourne.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Carlton should get their first win agents the Dees.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Correct any mistakes I've made.

*Bulk*
Fremantle
Richmond
Sydney
Gold Coast
West Coast
Geelong
GWS
Port Adelaide
Essendon
*6/9*

*Destiny*
Hawthorn
Richmond
Sydney
Gold Coast
West Coast
Geelong
GWS
North Melbourne
Essendon
*8/9*

*Kiz*
Hawthorn
Richmond
Sydney
Gold Coast
West Coast
Geelong
GWS
Port Adelaide
Essendon
*7/9*

*Lawls*
Hawthorn
Richmond
Sydney
Brisbane
West Coast
Collingwood
GWS
Port Adelaide
Essendon
*5/9*

*Nige*
Hawthorn
Richmond
Adelaide
Gold Coast
West Coast
Collingwood
GWS
North Melbourne
Essendon
6/9

*SP_10*
Hawthorn
Richmond
Sydney
Brisbane
West Coast
Geelong
GWS
North Melbourne
Carlton
*6/9*

*Triple HBK*
Hawthorn
Richmond
Sydney
Gold Coast
West Coast
Geelong
GWS
Port Adelaide
Essendon
*7/9*

*-WR-*
Hawthorn
Richmond
Sydney
Gold Coast
West Coast
Geelong
GWS
Port Adelaide
Essendon
*7/9*

*Leaderboard*
Triple HBK - 21
Bulk - 19
Kiz - 19
Destiny - 18
-WR- - 17
Lawls - 15
SP_10 - 14
AwShucks - 11
Nige - 11
TAR - 11


Friday, April 11
Richmond v Collingwood
MCG 7:50PM 

Saturday, April 12
Carlton v Melbourne
MCG 1:45PM 

Port Adelaide v Brisbane Lions
Adelaide Oval	1:40PM 

GWS Giants v Western Bulldogs
StarTrack Oval 4:40PM 

Geelong Cats v West Coast Eagles
Simonds Stadium 7:40PM 

Gold Coast Suns v Hawthorn
Metricon Stadium 7:40PM 

Sunday, April 13
Sydney Swans v North Melbourne
SCG 1:10PM 

St Kilda v Adelaide Crows
Etihad Stadium 3:20PM 

Fremantle v Essendon
Patersons Stadium 4:40PM​


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

After getting slaughtered by Kiz and Rush scoring more than me I really need to lift my game now :side:. Brought in Dunstan & McGlynn, out J Cam & J Saunders.

Not picture: Subbed Ambrose out for JKH and put Rohan as Emg


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

I'm going gash.

Expecting a slaughtering for Richmond tonight. Cloke is going to beast their backline.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Fuck I forgot to do my tips for last round. Totes forgot.

EDIT: Yeah I'm tipping Pies quite easily tonight, this'll probably be their match to show the league how good they can be. Jesse White to bag 4.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

well done on lifting your game tar and leaving injured chad wingard in the forward line


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

HE'S INJURED!?


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

that's what i said


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

fuck supercoach man


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Fuck


----------



## Enigmal (Jan 16, 2014)

Where the fuck is aldinga? :lmao


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

We're gonna lose this game aren't we?


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

great crowd at adelaide oval

:lel


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

TAR said:


> We're gonna lose this game aren't we?


Said TAR every week.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Says TAR for the rest of the year.


----------



## NotoriousTCG (Nov 28, 2013)

Aldinga are actually so bad. They play in the SFL, in South Australia. Apart from the bottom 3, Aldinga, Marion and Lonsdale it's actually a pretty decent standard of Football.


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

Carltank right now :lel


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

Mumford late out.

Hanley done his hammy so another low score for him ffs


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

this is the exact situation where hale/thurlow come in handy. of course i traded in mummy this week, swap him and hale, and at least i'll get impey's emergency score which is better than nothing. of course i could've had lloyd's 100 odd but of course i forgot to make him an emergency.


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

carlton :lel


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

J Watts 3 votes.


----------



## Enigmal (Jan 16, 2014)

So who else had Sam Lloyd on the bench?

Oh and :lel at Carlton


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

i had him on the bench from the start but forgot to make him an emergency.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Some really poor football between the two games at the MCG so far this weekend. Good to see Melbourne win at least.


----------



## Jesus_Hong (Feb 8, 2013)

Guys, I'm looking to bet on this seasons winners. My ex is a Freemantle Dockers fan. Can they win it this year?


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

They're a chance. Hawthorn or Geelong are definitely your best bet though. They're on a different level to the rest of the league right now.

Next group of teams is probably Essendon, Fremantle, Port Adelaide, Sydney, West Coast and North Melbourne.

The second group should become smaller in the next two weeks.


----------



## -WR- (Jan 2, 2006)

Kiz said:


> great crowd at adelaide oval
> 
> :lel


36K?

What's so funny about that? For the time slot that's a great crowd.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

just surprised it wasn't a sellout with all the 50k being packed in there like we hear about day after day after day.


----------



## -WR- (Jan 2, 2006)

Kiz said:


> just surprised it wasn't a sellout with all the 50k being packed in there like we hear about day after day after day.


Implying all 50k members are 11 game membership holders?

about 35,000 of our 50,000 members are 11 game ticket holders.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

no implying that all we've heard about the last few weeks is 50 thousand this and 50 thousand that


----------



## Enigmal (Jan 16, 2014)

Don't even ask how I accidentally put Lobbe as captain :lol


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

We should all be talking about how great Cam Guthrie and GHS are.


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

The only downside to Hawthorn's win was the tragedy of the Spang getting injured.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Funniest thing happened last night, I caught the train from Frankston, to the city, than into Brunswick for a 21st, and while walking down the main street to the pub it was at, I looked up and saw this dude and I am just like to myself 'Is that Marc Murphy?'

Walked into a kebab shop with this blonde haired girl and I'm just like 'Motherfucker is too busy chasing pussy rather than playing football' :no:

Legit true story 

Hanley & Wingard injured really fucked up my team this week. I'm thinking Swallow to replace Hanley, or even Mackie :hmm: maybe Jaesnch.


----------



## Ali Dia (Jun 28, 2011)

I'm late. But he'll yeah we won a game.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Can't believe how bad the Swans are going right now. I've had a bit of a soft sport for North for a while but that was great, didn't expect that at all. Glad to see the Crows come roaring back this week too.


----------



## 666_The_Game_666 (Nov 18, 2009)

AwShucks said:


> They're a chance. Hawthorn or Geelong are definitely your best bet though. They're on a different level to the rest of the league right now.
> 
> Next group of teams is probably Essendon, Fremantle, Port Adelaide, Sydney, West Coast and North Melbourne.
> 
> The second group should become smaller in the next two weeks.


Im amazed Geelong is still as good as they are. When all the guys who played major roles in the 2007 and 2009 Grand Finals retired or left I figured they would be what they were in the early to mid 00s just a team who would make it to the Finals then loose Week 1. But still they are a top 4 team still going strong. Hawks seemed to have go their shit together after the post 2008 stumbles and even without Buddy they are still great.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Buddy was wank last year. Roughy was the star in the forward line, Gunston did the job in the finals up there, and when you've got the likes of Breust & Hale knocking about in there too, Buddy wasn't needed. With Rioli back & firing this year again too, even more so.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

There's still quite a few around from those teams who were major parts. Jimmy, Kelly, Enright, Mackie, Selwood, Taylor (not '07, but was drafted as a ready made player to replace Matty Egan), Stokesy (although he's improved out of sight), Stevie and Varcoe. Plus Hawkins played in the '09 premiership, but he's obviously a very different player now.

I think what's been important is the way Scott has helped staggered departures. We haven't lost all of the players at once. He's also put games into young players and always played at least three who have played under 50 games per game, even in his premiership year. It's made it a much smoother transition than it could have been. It's still not over, obviously, but that the two players we're missing most hadn't played a game until after those premierships (Christensen and Motlop) shows where the development has come.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

jack trengove will miss the rest of 2014 with a crack in his navicular bone.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Man this week is quite tough for tipping :hmm:


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

True dat, but on the flip side, some incredible games to look forward to. Despite beating Geelong in the prelim I'm still nervous as hell about it, especially now Shiels is out.

North/Collingwood is the other I'm really looking forward to, then the Eagles & Port. Freo will probably go deep on Sydney like the prelim too.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Agreed. I think we are in for one ripping week of football.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Point out if I've stuffed something out. Bloody Thursday fixture has thrown me off.

*AwShucks*
Collingwood
Carlton
Port Adelaide
Western Bulldogs
Geelong
Hawthorn
Sydney
Adelaide
Fremantle
*7/9*

*Bulk*
Collingwood
Carlton
Port Adelaide
Western Bulldogs
Geelong
Hawthorn
Sydney
Adelaide
Essendon
*6/9*

*Destiny*
Collingwood
Carlton
Port Adelaide
GWS
Geelong
Hawthorn
North Melbourne
St Kilda
Fremantle
*6/9*

*Kiz*
Collingwood
Carlton
Port Adelaide
GWS
Geelong
Hawthorn
Sydney
Adelaide
Fremantle
*6/9*

*Lawls*
Collingwood
Carlton
Port Adelaide
GWS
Geelong
Hawthorn
Sydney
Adelaide
Fremantle
*6/9*

*Nige*
Collingwood
Carlton
Port Adelaide
GWS
Geelong
Hawthorn
Sydney
Adelaide
Fremantle
*6/9*

*SP_10*
Collingwood
Carlton
Port Adelaide
GWS
Geelong
Hawthorn
Sydney
Adelaide
Fremantle
*6/9*

*TAR*
Collingwood
Carlton
Port Adelaide
GWS
Geelong
Hawthorn
North Melbourne
Adelaide
Essendon
*6/9*

*Triple HBK*
Collingwood
Carlton
Port
GWS
Geelong
Hawthorn
Sydney
St Kilda
Fremantle
*5/9*

*-WR-*
Collingwood
Carlton
Port Adelaide
Western Bulldogs
Geelong
Hawthorn
Sydney
St Kilda
Fremantle
*6/9*

*Leaderboard*
Triple HBK - 26
Bulk - 25
Kiz - 25
Destiny - 24
-WR- - 23
Lawls - 21
SP_10 - 20
AwShucks - 18
Nige - 17
TAR - 17


Thursday, April 17
Brisbane Lions v Richmond
Gabba	7:50PM 

Saturday, April 19
Collingwood v North Melbourne
MCG 1:40PM 

Sydney Swans v Fremantle
SCG 4:40PM 

West Coast Eagles v Port Adelaide
Patersons Stadium	5:40PM 

Essendon v St Kilda
Etihad Stadium 7:40PM 

Sunday, April 20
Adelaide Crows v GWS Giants
Adelaide Oval 12:40PM 

Melbourne v Gold Coast Suns
MCG 3:20PM 

Western Bulldogs v Carlton
Etihad Stadium	4:40PM

Monday, April 21
Geelong Cats v Hawthorn
MCG 3:20PM​


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

You've made a few errors with the tips Bulk.

I got 6 not 7.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Errors that negatively influence you. :side:

I've rechecked and think everything else is right. idk, there's probably some more errors.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

good one cgs


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

BkB Hulk said:


> Errors that negatively influence you. :side:


:homer2

I tipped Carlton to win this week. What of it.

Might attend the Collingwood/North game. I'm a little bit worried considering it's at the MCG but I think we can match the Pies.


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

We won't win Monday, we're still cursed.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

0-0 draw. Nobody knows what to do now that Chappy has gone.

Richmond were fairly awful at times last night. Not developed enough at all.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

No footy on good friday is some bullshit. Tiges v Lions should've played last night, or even Pies vs Kangas right now.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

That was dreadful. Our tactic was to give the ball to Collingwood. So many turnovers that proved costly. But yeah, that was very frustrating to watch. Collingwood deserved to win and we were lucky not to lose by more. 

Hopefully once Swallow and Ziebel are back, we are a lot more efficient with the ball and actually pass the ball to our own team mates.

Tough game againts Freo next week but we need to bounce back and put in a good shift.


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

lolnorf


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

God™;33113010 said:


> lolnorf


lolGod™. Who do you support?

We lost to a good side (even though we were horrible). 3 wins out of 5 isn't too bad.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

boomer 'dont touch me' harvey trying to kill his teammates with shit play was a highlight.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Lake out now on Monday. Can I change my tip?! The Collingwood, Sydney & Richmond ones too?fpalm


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Nige™;33113626 said:


> Lake out now on Monday. Can I change my tip?! The Collingwood, Sydney & Richmond ones too?fpalm


You tipped Brisbane?



Kiz said:


> boomer 'dont touch me' harvey trying to kill his teammates with shit play was a highlight.



It'll be a highlight when he smashes your boys.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Destiny said:


> You tipped Brisbane?


Not been impressed with Richmond and I thought going to Brisbane as well as being incredibly inconsistent they might trip up. I really should've forgot to tip like the first week. #Oops


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

YOU BLOODY BEAUTY!


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

Destiny said:


> lolGod™. Who do you support?
> 
> We lost to a good side (even though we were horrible). 3 wins out of 5 isn't too bad.


The team that beat Norf today.


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

Koff Sydney, go back to being shite.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Destiny said:


> It'll be a highlight when he smashes your boys.


why, are they going to be his teammates?

or will he go missing for another famous norf choke?


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Strong 1st quarter from Port out in Perth! I'm pleasantly surprised. Wish coverage over here was greater.

Ooh, I tipped the Pies. Some albeit, minor relief.


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

My tips are royally fucked this week. Good to see I'm not the only one though.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Kiz said:


> why, are they going to be his teammates?
> 
> or will he go missing for another famous norf choke?


Even if Harvey passed the ball to your boys every time he got it, we'd still beat you. 

Just worry about GWS this week mate.


----------



## SP_10 (Sep 29, 2006)

Good win by the pies today, reminded me a lot of 2010. Good forward pressure, inaccurate goal kicking & building a lead only to tire in the 2nd half.

And another shit house tipping round for me.


----------



## -WR- (Jan 2, 2006)

You beauty!

West Coast have a fuck load of dirty players though. Hope Glass gets weeks for hitting Schulz after his goal in the last.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Destiny said:


> Even if Harvey passed the ball to your boys every time he got it, we'd still beat you.
> 
> Just worry about GWS this week mate.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Good chance for finals this year kiz?


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

after 4 rounds and having geelong away, the ever unpredictable showdown and the premiers from 2 years ago.

norf fan giddy about finals. seen that before.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Fair enough.

I'm not going to stoop to your level in order to continue this discussion.

Good luck with the rest of the season.


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

stooping to kiz's level :lel

think kiz wins this one.

north melbourne are always found out to be pretenders


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Is this some kind of battle between me and kiz? I should try harder next time. Just keep me updated on how I'm going with these rounds?!

I never said we will make top 8. 

On ya bike lawls.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

2014 years ago this day Jesus, the son of god was resurrected from the dead. 2014 years later again on this same day Chris Judd returns to football... and if we don't win this one..

*GOD FUCKING HELP US!!1!!11!!*


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

imo North should be a top 6 team at the very least, but their biggest problem, which has been a problem for years is Brad Scott. There's also the fact that their best is so, so far from their worst. They're almost as bad as Richmond in that regard. I do still expect them to make the top 8, but I wouldn't be surprised if they didn't. Brent Harvey was pretty woeful in continuously putting his younger players under the pump. 29 possessions and 1 goal should be a great game, but his poor decision making at times let him down.

Adelaide I expect to be around the 8, but I'm not sure if they will make it. Again, another issue of their best being so far from their worst. Tom Lynch, though not being their best key forward, will be massive for them. Scott Thompson kind of seems like a waste of a player in their bigger matches (like ROK right now, but not to that extent), he's a little too slow. If Tex, Crouch, Otten and Henderson all return we, they'll play finals footy. Oh, and Van Berlo...

All this best being far from worst talk and I support Sydney. :no:


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Didn't get a single tip right yesterday. :lmao

Collingwood were bloody impressive. That's the type of performance they usually give against us. If they do it consistently then they'll be a shot at top four.

Richardson's job at St Kilda has been amazing so far. Leave Watters there and they're nowhere near the same team.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Danger with dat sexy 187


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

Chris Judd :lel


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

It's not funny Lawls :vettel


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Judd at least lasted longer than TAR in the sack. 

currently 52 points ahead of Kiz in supercoach, if i win... :banderas


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Son of a bitch :no:


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

It's alright, Juddy will rise again.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

3 minutes 3 votes IMO.

Hawks by 2 goals today, even though I think I tipped the Cats in this one :lol


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

Tom Hawkins has a very punchable face.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

hawkins is the best big game forward in the league.


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

FOAD Cheney.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

TOMAWALKS 3 votes.


----------



## Enigmal (Jan 16, 2014)

Cheney on Hawkins :lol


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

Surely you're not going to blame that loss on Cheney. Hawkins is 11cm and 14kgs bigger than him. Hawkins was just too good today.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Hawkins. What a unit.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Hawkins is immense when he needs to be. His goalkicking has improved remarkably since about 2012 onwards as well. Missed the toughies, but got the ones that he really needed to. He would have missed at least one of them a few years ago.

Rivers was really, really good. Our best backman today for me. His intercept marking has really stood out the past couple of weeks, and he always impacts the contest. It's interesting the way he changes out structure from kick ins too. He becomes the get out kick, and it allows Harry to move to around the wing and be the next one down the line. It's of such great benefit to have two guys like that who can mark so well playing as defenders.

I doubted playing both HMac and Simpson at the start of the season, but it's looking a brilliant move from Scott so far. Both put in a lot around the contest despite their size, and the dominance we had in the ruck was a stark contrast to last season. I have no idea what the stats were, but there were some great hitouts.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Reminded me of two years ago when Hawkins would eat Schoenmakers for breakfast. Without Lake that was always possible today.

Geelong were the better team and deserved it by more. I don't know how we hung on for so long tbh.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

spuddy going to need to dip into his pay check after this


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Was Hannebery driving the other car?

It's not surprising. He used to drive like a mong around here before.



> Police are continuing to investigate the collision but say it is too early to determine whether speed was a factor.


Would bet it was if Paddy Power let me.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

COLA, cost of liability allowance?


----------



## Enigmal (Jan 16, 2014)

How do you manage to hit 3 parked cars


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

As ever, there will be mistakes.

*AwShucks*
Richmond
North Melbourne
Sydney
Port Adelaide
Essendon
Adelaide
Gold Coast
Carlton
Geelong
*7/9*

*Bulk*
Richmond
North Melbourne
Fremantle
West Coast
Essendon
Adelaide
Gold Coast
Western Bulldogs
Geelong
*4/9*

*Destiny*
Richmond
North Melbourne
Fremantle
West Coast
Essendon
Adelaide
Gold Coast
Carlton
Hawthorn
*4/9*

*Kiz*
Richmond
North Melbourne
Sydney
West Coast
Essendon
Adelaide
Gold Coast
Carlton
Geelong
*6/9*

*Lawls*
Richmond
Collingwood
Fremantle
West Coast
Essendon
Adelaide
Gold Coast
Western Bulldogs
Hawthorn
*4/9*

*Nige*
Brisbane
Collingwood
Fremantle
West Coast
Essendon
Adelaide
Gold Coast
Western Bulldogs
Hawthorn
*3/9*

*SP__10*
Richmond
Collingwood
Fremantle
West Coast
Essendon
Adelaide
Gold Coast
Western Bulldogs
Hawthorn
*4/9*

*TAR*
Richmond
Collingwood
Fremantle
West Coast
Essendon
Adelaide
Gold Coast
Carlton
Hawthorn
*5/9*

*Triple HBK*
Richmond
North Melbourne
Fremantle
Port Adelaide
Essendon
Adelaide
Gold Coast
Western Bulldogs
Hawthorn
*4/9*

*-WR-*
Richmond
Collingwood
Fremantle
Port Adelaide
Essendon
Adelaide
Gold Coast
Carlton
Hawthorn
*6/9*


*Leaderboard*
Kiz - 31
Triple HBK - 30
Bulk - 29
-WR- - 29
Destiny - 28
AwShucks - 25
Lawls - 25
SP_10 - 24
TAR - 22
Nige - 20


Friday, April 25
Collingwood v Essendon
MCG 2:40PM 

St Kilda v Brisbane Lions
Westpac Stadium (NZ)	7:45PM 

Fremantle v North Melbourne
Patersons Stadium 6:45PM 

Saturday, April 26
Gold Coast Suns v GWS Giants
Metricon Stadium 1:40PM 

Carlton v West Coast Eagles
Etihad Stadium 4:40PM 

Melbourne v Sydney Swans
MCG 7:40PM 

Sunday, April 27
Western Bulldogs v Adelaide Crows
Etihad Stadium 1:10PM 

Richmond v Hawthorn
MCG 3:20PM 

Port Adelaide v Geelong Cats
Adelaide Oval 4:10PM​


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

If we lose to Carlton...


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

I got 5, not 4.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Are you saying Hawthorn beat Geelong? :side:

I have you right from what I can tell. I super carefully double checked the tips I got, so it *should* all be right.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

You are correct. 

CGS is wearing off on me.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

rouge said:


> If we lose to Carlton...


I'll be sure to let you know about it :

We will get raped. Bulldogs win has given most blues supporters false hope.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Eddie McGuire again having a whinge over the Anzac day game.

http://www.triplem.com.au/melbourne...bourne-demons-to-have-an-anzac-day-eve-match/


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

I kind of agree with him. Other teams are just trying to tack on to a successful venture, and it makes it less special if everyone wants to be involved. I'd be happy if we didn't have the game in New Zealand either.

Mots named, but there's no way I can see him playing. He'll probably play a half to three quarters in the VFL. Thurlow likely the in for Mackie.


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

McGuire's right. Absolutely hate having 3 games on Anzac day. New Zealand game last year might have been the most boring match I've ever watched that Sydney were in too.

Catching up in the tipping after internet caused me to miss 14 games in total. :hb


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

You guys may agree, but I necessarily don't.

You can keep the Essendon vs Collingwood game there that's no problem but I feel like they shouldn't be the only two teams in the comp that get that privilege, especially when it's on a friday or falls on a weekend day. Just like how I feel there should be good Friday football but no team automatically involved like the Pies and Bombers.

Also awshucks


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

It was his natural arc!


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

It's fine if it's on a Saturday. On Fridays we regularly only have one game. We shouldn't have a bunch just because others are diminishing what is seen as a great day for the game. Don't dilute a great day with garbage. New Zealand games are garbage. If the day of full of games, then it's not any more special than a regular day of games and it's not a privilege. It's just another day.


----------



## Nov (Feb 8, 2008)

heading to the game today. 0-2 in games i've been to so far, 3-0 in games i haven't, no better time to turn it around. go pies!


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Well you blokes should win, so if you lose then it's definitely your fault. :side:


----------



## Enigmal (Jan 16, 2014)

Apparently Jobe Watson is out with gastro


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

Praise The Lord if he is. Always plays well against us. 

I'm blaming you if we lose Nov.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

North! WOWWW!!


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

Highlight of Collingwood's win was Clinton Young remembering he came from Hawthorn and laying a big bump on Chapman.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

and channelling his inner buddy by likely being suspended.


----------



## Nov (Feb 8, 2008)

dayne beams is our best player, btw.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

http://instagram.com/p/nNIYdNIiun/

:lmao 

Suns. DAT Swallow and Ablett :mark:










Got abit of a hangover this arvo, just got up at 2. Forgot Blues were playing today :lol

EDIT: Also I'd like to say that I hate the choice of our new pres.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Also looks like Daisy is fulfilling his number one job at Carlton http://instagram.com/p/nPgwzrhHPS/


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Sorry for the triple post, but bloody hell Carlton is going to send me into cardiac arrest soon..

In saying that, Go blue boys :hb


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

Jaded as fuck.

Ban TAR pls.


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

Franklin injured lol


----------



## -WR- (Jan 2, 2006)

It feels rather weird up here on top of the ladder


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Port were excellent yesterday. Disappointing performance from us, but it continues our pattern of awful interstate form.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Sorry, completely forgot about this during the week. Busy week. I'll edit last week's score in later when I have time. Thanks to Nige for reminding me.

Friday, May 02
Carlton v Collingwood
MCG 7:50PM 

Saturday, May 03
Hawthorn v St Kilda
MCG 1:45PM 

GWS Giants v Port Adelaide
Startrack Oval 2:10PM 

Adelaide Crows v Melbourne
Adelaide Oval 4:10PM 

Brisbane Lions v Sydney Swans
Gabba 7:40PM 

Essendon v Western Bulldogs
Etihad Stadium 7:40PM 

Sunday, May 04
North Melbourne v Gold Coast Suns
Etihad Stadium 1:10PM 

Geelong Cats v Richmond
MCG 3:20PM 

West Coast Eagles v Fremantle
Patersons Stadium 2:40PM​


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Just hanging out in this thread by myself. Last week's tips were pretty uniform. Any mistakes let me know.

*AwShucks*
Collingwood
St Kilda
Fremantle
Gold Coast
West Coast
Sydney
Adelaide
Hawthorn
Geelong
*5/9*

*Bulk*
Collingwood
St Kilda
Fremantle
Gold Coast
Carlton
Sydney
Adelaide
Hawthorn
Geelong
*6/9*

*Destiny*
Collingwood
St Kilda
Fremantle
Gold Coast
West Coast
Sydney
Adelaide
Hawthorn
Port Adelaide
*6/9*

*Kiz*
Collingwood
St Kilda
Fremantle
Gold Coast
West Coast
Sydney
Adelaide
Hawthorn
Geelong
*5/9*

*Lawls*
Collingwood
St Kilda
Fremantle
Gold Coast
West Coast
Sydney
Adelaide
Hawthorn
Geelong
*5/9*

*Nige*
Collingwood
St Kilda
Fremantle
Gold Coast
West Coast
Sydney
Adelaide
Hawthorn
Geelong
*5/9*

*SP_10*
Collingwood
St Kilda
Fremantle
GWS
West Coast
Sydney
Adelaide
Hawthorn
Geelong
*4/9*

*TAR*
Collingwood
St Kilda
Fremantle
Gold Coast
West Coast
Sydney
Adelaide
Hawthorn
Geelong
*5/9*

*Triple HBK*
Collingwood
St Kilda
Fremantle
Gold Coast
West Coast
Sydney
Adelaide
Hawthorn
Geelong
*5/9*

*-WR-*
Collingwood
St Kilda
Fremantle
Gold Coast
West Coast
Sydney
Adelaide
Hawthorn
Geelong
*5/9*


*Leaderboard*
Kiz - 36
Bulk - 35
Triple HBK - 35
Destiny - 34
-WR- - 34
AwShucks - 30
Lawls - 30
SP_10 - 28
TAR - 27
Nige - 25​


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

:jose

I need somebody to hold me.


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

Dale Thomas :lmao :hayden3


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

Good old Collingwood foreverrr


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

:lmao :lmao :lmao

He actually tries to take a dive before any contact is made and Pendles just brushes him aside like a bitch.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

:lmao :lmao :lmao i completely missed that

that is incredible


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

That's just epic.:lmao


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

Eat a dick Daisy you overrated sack of shit


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

God™ said:


> :lmao :lmao :lmao
> 
> He actually tries to take a dive before any contact is made and Pendles just brushes him aside like a bitch.


Oh my.

:lmao:lmao:lmao

That's my favourite thing in footy this year.


----------



## Ali Dia (Jun 28, 2011)

Too funny


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

I.. can't even.. Jesus christ. Something about Carlton and diving this year, it's like everyone at the club is doing their best Neymar impression.

Went with the decision to not trade Roughie, turns out it was a good move :lenny. Sammy Mitchell tho :jose


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

:dead


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Well, Monday night football is in for a shocker that's for sure.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

if brent reilly never played for the club again i doubt anyone would be too upset.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

:clap sando. once again outcoached by a team who does something a bit different.

no desire, just outworked by a melbourne team who wanted it more. big question marks over sanderson haven't gone away. but at least our inept board gave him an extension in pre season!


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Best game I can remember seeing Chris Dawes play. He was immense, especially when outnumbered.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Melbourne fans be like


----------



## -WR- (Jan 2, 2006)

You know your fucked when Chris Dawes has a day out :banderas


----------



## Ali Dia (Jun 28, 2011)

Deeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeesssssssssss


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

Chris Dawes = MANBEAST


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Gazza da GOAT. Melbourne and Gold Coast fucked up my tips for this week.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Game was over in the first quarter. Well done to the Suns, they were clearly the better side. Once again, we are very inconsistent even after beating Fremantle in Perth only just last week. Brad Scott has to be questioned as that first quarter was woeful. Very frustrating.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

St Kilda this week on the monday night game, it's gonna be shocker but that's okay always believe in the process!


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Jack Viney 2 weeks susp. Thoughts?


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

deserved under the new rules. he elected to bump when he didnt have to, and made contact with the head.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Tom Lynch has a glass jaw.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

I think it's quite ridiculous, but this is the kind of game we live in now. Anyway, this meme is getting around atm 8*D


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

i think it's a severe overreaction to start calling the game soft or anything. for me, anything to gets rid of head high clashes is a positive. brad symes had to retire after he was lined up and elbowed in the head. it was something like his 11th concussion. he was getting concussed as a schoolboy ffs. if the afl can show to kids that it's not okay for you to hit someone in the head, hopefully it's a safer place for players in the future.

the bump is not dead. just don't bump them in the head.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

He got off. Lucky bastard imo, probably all the pressure by the media on the tribunal was the big factor in reversing their decision.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

We're all boring, predictable bastards.

*AwShucks*
Collingwood
Hawthorn
Port Adelaide
Adelaide
Sydney
Essendon
North Melbourne
Geelong
Fremantle
*7/9*

*Bulk*
Collingwood
Hawthorn
Port Adelaide
Adelaide
Sydney
Essendon
North Melbourne
Geelong
Fremantle
*7/9*

*Destiny*
Collingwood
Hawthorn
Port Adelaide
Adelaide
Sydney
Essendon
North Melbourne
Geelong
West Coast
*6/9*

*Kiz*
Collingwood
Hawthorn
Port Adelaide
Adelaide
Sydney
Essendon
North Melbourne
Geelong
Fremantle
*7/9*

*Lawls*
Collingwood
Hawthorn
Port Adelaide
Adelaide
Sydney
Essendon
North Melbourne
Geelong
Fremantle
*7/9*

*Nige*
Collingwood
Hawthorn
Port Adelaide
Adelaide
Sydney
Essendon
North Melbourne
Geelong
Fremantle
*7/9*

*SP_10*
Collingwood
Hawthorn
Port Adelaide
Adelaide
Sydney
Essendon
North Melbourne
Geelong
West Coast
*6/9*

*TAR*
Collingwood
Hawthorn
Port Adelaide
Adelaide
Sydney
Essendon
North Melbourne
Geelong
Fremantle
*7/9*

*Triple HBK*
Collingwood
Hawthorn
Port Adelaide
Adelaide
Sydney
Essendon
North Melbourne
Geelong
Fremantle
*7/9*

*-WR-*
Collingwood
Hawthorn
Port Adelaide
Adelaide
Sydney
Essendon
North Melbourne
Geelong
Fremantle
*7/9*


*Leaderboard*
Kiz - 43
Bulk - 42
Triple HBK - 42
-WR- - 41
Destiny - 40
AwShucks - 37
Lawls - 37
SP_10 - 34
TAR - 34
Nige - 32


Friday, May 09
Sydney Swans v Hawthorn
ANZ Stadium	7:50PM 

Saturday, May 10
Port Adelaide v Fremantle
Adelaide Oval 1:10PM 

Brisbane Lions v Essendon
Gabba 4:40PM 

Melbourne v Western Bulldogs
MCG 7:40PM 

Sunday, May 11
West Coast Eagles v GWS Giants
Patersons Stadium 2:40PM 

Monday, May 12
St Kilda v Carlton
Etihad Stadium 7:20PM​


----------



## Ali Dia (Jun 28, 2011)

Viney rightly got off. He did not bump. He braced for contact which is completely different to initiating a bump.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

excellent, it's okay to break people's jaws again.

unless you don't play for a victorian club of course.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

We had Taylor Hunt suspended for incidental head contact that did no damage at all.


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

Fuck off Franklin.


----------



## Ali Dia (Jun 28, 2011)

The question in the viney case isn't damage. Did head contact take place? Was it via a bump, no. Simples. I'm one who can never understand peoples confusion with the bump. If you bump high, you get suspended. Simple. The viney case was one of those where head contact got made but it wasn't because he bumped him?he merely turned to his side to absorb the collision. It really isn't hard to understand that surely.


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

Like the Geelong game, we bombed it long too often and fumbled far too much under the pressure. Didn't deserve to be in it at all.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Yeah, we were lucky to be so close at quarter time, and then even better at half time. With that said, I was still disappointed we let Sydney breeze the majority of that final quarter so easily. Taking them close without Hodge, Mitchell & Lake, and then losing Rioli and Gibbo playing with one weak arm in the final quarter, it was a damn good effort.

It's only his second game back, but Schoenmakers reminded us of how poor he is in a marking contest. He looks like a scared kid afraid of going to get an autograph. It's no coincidence we won the flag last year and beat Geelong with Lake at CHB. In the big games in 2011 & 12, Schoenmakers regularly got torn a new one by Hawkins, Cloke & Tippett. We can get away with it against the poorer sides but we need Lake for the big ones if we're going to win the flag, or even get to the grand final.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

when someone is 10 cm's taller then you are, there's probably not much you can really do in a 1 on 1.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Kiz said:


> when someone is 10 cm's taller then you are, there's probably not much you can really do in a 1 on 1.


True but he doesn't give you any confidence where Gibson does and makes a real tussle of it. Schoenmakers just looks completely intimidated and doesn't relish the contest. We need to strengthen that area badly with the lack of cover for Lake. As shown last year, it can be the difference in winning a flag or not.


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

Nige™;34005722 said:


> True but he doesn't give you any confidence where Gibson does and makes a real tussle of it. Schoenmakers just looks completely intimidated and doesn't relish the contest. We need to strengthen that area badly with the lack of cover for Lake. As shown last year, it can be the difference in winning a flag or not.


Gibson rarely goes one on one and when he does play one on one he's all over his man. Mind you, there's players from every team that are like that.

Not trying to shoot down Gibson too much, but I do feel you Hawthorn fans are very harsh on a few of your boys. Would kind of be like me shooting down Derickx after he had to take on Hale and McEvoy.

Anyway, nice match last night. Disappointed that we let it be so close, but relieved to get a win. Hawthorn may be having the year we had last year, really sucks for them, but doesn't make our win any less good. Tippett (GUN) and Franklin's first games back, Jack obviously somewhat concerned about his ribs, Goodesy still not at match fitness, same with Reid, Shaw appearing to be carrying an injury and Derickx not getting completely smashed in the ruck. Impressive performance from both teams last night.

If we can get through next week and manage a win, I'll be feeling much more comfortable about our season going into the bye.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Aaron Sandilands on my supercoach be like


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

So are Port actually going to finish in the top four? They were outstanding again yesterday. It seems it'll be a tough fight for spots with Hawthorn, Sydney, Geelong, Collingwood and Freo likely to figure too, but Port are looking brilliant.

My supercoach team is stuffed this week.


----------



## -WR- (Jan 2, 2006)

BkB Hulk said:


> So are Port actually going to finish in the top four? They were outstanding again yesterday. It seems it'll be a tough fight for spots with Hawthorn, Sydney, Geelong, Collingwood and Freo likely to figure too, but Port are looking brilliant.
> 
> My supercoach team is stuffed this week.


Collingwood are more of a chance than Sydney and Freo imo.

I see it going

Hawthorn
Port
Geelong
Collingwood
----
Sydney
Fremantle
North Melbourne
Gold Coast


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Collingwood's consistency will be interesting. They're very capable, but some weeks they just look off. It's a lot better this year than last though.

The other thing is how many losses are too many at this stage? Sydney are getting close to full strength so they're maybe in a better position than Freo to recover and can continue their form. Honestly, I wouldn't be surprised if we started to slip up. Freo away next week without Stokesy will be a very tough game, especially with our recent record interstate.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

enjoy your weeks lecras

unless he's just bracing for impact of course


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

Hawks will be top 4, but it'll be interesting to watch them with all these injuries. You gotta remember Hodge, Mitchell, Hodge and Sewell are all 30+.

I reckon Port will beat them in two weeks time.

Power are definitely top 4 right now. It'll be interesting to see how consistent they and the Pies will be as Bulk said.


----------



## -WR- (Jan 2, 2006)

We will really set our selves up in the next 3 games.

Hawthorn at home, Melbourne Away, and St Kilda at Home.

50/50 to knock off Hawthorn and should account for the Dees and Saints. After 11 games we should be sitting at either 10-1 or 9-2, and set up perfectly for a top 4 finish.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Yeah Port will beat us in two weeks, no doubt in my mind about that. If we have Lake & Hodge back I'll be slightly more confident.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Lake's out for about a month I think, so I doubt he'll be back for Port. Hodge should probably though.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Thank fuck for that. Go blues.

Also RIP Tommy Hafey


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

3 years ago I was in Melbourne for the Monday night Saints/Blues game.

Can't believe it was that long ago. It was a good game too.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Well it was a stinker last night if that makes you feel any better. :side:


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

It was a completely shit game, but we got the win on the way and the bye right when we need it :hb

also this: http://www.triplem.com.au/melbourne...id-scalzo-calls-in-to-speak-to-eddie-mcguire/


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Thursday game this week. 

*AwSmash*
Sydney
Port Adelaide
Essendon
Western Bulldogs
West Coast
St Kilda
*5/6*

*Bulk*
Hawthorn
Port Adelaide
Essendon
Western Bulldogs
West Coast
Carlton
*5/6*

*Destiny*
Fremantle
Essendon
Western Bulldogs
West Coast
Carlton
*4/6*

*Kiz*
Hawthorn
Port Adelaide
Essendon
Western Bulldogs
West Coast
Carlton
*5/6*

*Lawls*
Hawthorn
Port Adelaide
Essendon
Western Bulldogs
West Coast
Carlton
*5/6*

*Nige*
Hawthorn
Port Adelaide
Essendon
Western Bulldogs
West Coast
Carlton
*5/6*

*SP_10*
Hawthorn
Fremantle
Essendon
Western Bulldogs
West Coast
Carlton
*4/6*

*TAR*
Hawthorn
Port Adelaide
Essendon
Western Bulldogs
West Coast
Carlton
*5/6*

*Triple HBK*
Hawthorn
Port Adelaide
Essendon
Western Bulldogs
West Coast
Carlton
*5/6*

*-WR-*
Hawthorn
Port Adelaide
Essendon
Melbourne
West Coast
Carlton
*4/6*

*Leaderboard*
Kiz - 48
Bulk - 47
Triple HBK - 47
-WR- - 45
Destiny - 44
AwSmash - 42
Lawls - 42
TAR - 39
SP_10 - 38
Nige - 37


Thursday, May 15
Adelaide Crows v Collingwood
Adelaide Oval 7:20PM 

Friday, May 16
Essendon v Sydney Swans
Etihad Stadium 7:50PM 

Saturday, May 17
Richmond v Melbourne
MCG 1:40PM 

North Melbourne v Brisbane Lions
Etihad Stadium 4:40PM 

Fremantle v Geelong Cats
Patersons Stadium 5:40PM 

Sunday, May 18
St Kilda v Gold Coast Suns
Etihad Stadium 4:40PM​


----------



## -WR- (Jan 2, 2006)

Fucking Melbourne...


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Ha, I thought that when looking over your tips. Then again, Matt Jones had two big chances late before the Doggies kicked away.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

The circle of life, saw this image on facey.. pretty interesting 8*D


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)




----------



## Enigmal (Jan 16, 2014)

^He was great last night


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Losing to Melbourne at home, then beat the Pies. Yeah, that makes sense.

Great win though all the same, and good to see Tex Walker back too.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

The Tex Effect is on.

Crows for top 4.


----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)

wtf? The ump got knocked the fuck out.


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

And got booed off by the same Essendon fans who kicked up a stink last season about Captain Peptide being booed.

Nice double standards...


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

Triple HBK said:


> And got booed off by the same Essendon fans who kicked up a stink last season about Captain Peptide being booed.
> 
> Nice double standards...


Yeah, that was pretty disgraceful. Even if you feel hard done by by the umps, that's just a classless act. Especially after the cry they had over the Eagles fans booing Jobe last year, like you said.

Surely Hannebery won't get weeks for that after watching the replay. Never took his eyes off the footy, almost had it in his hands. He was attacker once Hurley fumbled it like they said in the post game show. Not his fault that Hurley was running with his head down.

Oh yeah, wouldn't surprise me if GWS delist Greene.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Triple HBK said:


> And got booed off by the same Essendon fans who kicked up a stink last season about Captain Peptide being booed.
> 
> Nice double standards...


They were even still booing when the commentators were trying to make it sound like they had stopped. Awful.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

i think the hanners/hurley clash is the only real situation where the hit to the head can be accidental. it doesn't look good with the way hannerbery sort of swivels but he's just protecting himself from hurley, who is a much bigger player too. hurley's fumble doesn't help him, he gets down low and hannebery is just unfortunate to hit him head high.

i don't think he should get suspended but he might get a week depending on his record.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Essendon supporters mate. Enough said.


----------



## -WR- (Jan 2, 2006)

Fucking Richmond lol :lel

3 weeks in a row Melbourne have fucked my tips over :shaq


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

I kind of expect Damien Hardwick to get the sack soon or when the season is done. Surely Richmond won't be able to stomach another piss poor loss and a season out of the eight.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

i mean where do you even begin


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

.. dafuck


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

richmond :lel

that banner :lel


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

We're really shite interstate.

As bad as Richmond were, Melbourne were bloody good. The transformation under Roos is insane.


----------



## Ali Dia (Jun 28, 2011)

Yeh I'm shocked by how much better we are despite the incompetence still being there in abundance.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

The discipline and belief are huge differences. I don't know if Neeld didn't know how to set a team up, if he was a total tool who the players refused to play for, or if it was a combination of the two, but the way Melbourne work and set up is great. Every week Roos seems to be able to have a very open forward line to move into, while opposition teams have to fight to get into their own. A decent midfield also helps. Viney and Tyson look immense together.

Also interesting that people have previously been concerned about coaches coming back maybe not understanding the way the game has changed over a few years. Roos has proved this certainly isn't the case for him.


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

That banner... Surely that didn't actually happen?


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

4:19 onwards :jose:jose:jose:jose


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

And I thought Dean was the biggest Cox to ever play AFL :heyman5

http://www.heraldsun.com.au/sport/a...ants-to-play-afl/story-fngeflq8-1226926049402


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*AwSmash*
Adelaide
Sydney
Richmond
North Melbourne
Fremantle
Gold Coast
*5/6*

*Bulk*
Collingwood
Sydney
Richmond
North Melbourne
Geelong
Gold Coast
*3/6*

*Destiny*
Collingwood
Sydney
Richmond
North Melbourne
Geelong
Gold Coast
*3/6*

*Kiz*
Collingwood
Sydney
Richmond
North Melbourne
Geelong
Gold Coast
*3/6*

*Lawls*
Collingwood
Sydney
Richmond
North Melbourne
Geelong
Gold Coast
*3/6*

*Nige*
Collingwood
Sydney
Richmond
North Melbourne
Geelong
Gold Coast
*3/6*

*SP_10*
Collingwood
Sydney
Richmond
North Melbourne
Geelong
Gold Coast
*3/6*

*TAR*
Collingwood
Sydney
Richmond
North Melbourne
Geelong
Gold Coast
*3/6*

*Triple HBK*
Collingwood
Sydney
Richmond
North Melbourne
Fremantle
Gold Coast
*4/6*

*-WR-*
Collingwood
Sydney
Richmond
North Melbourne
Geelong
Gold Coast
*3/6*

*Leaderboard*
Kiz - 51
Triple HBK - 51
Bulk - 50
-WR- - 48
AwSmash - 47
Destiny - 47
Lawls - 45
TAR - 42
SP_10 - 41
Nige - 40


Friday, May 23
Geelong Cats v North Melbourne
Simonds Stadium 7:50PM 

Saturday, May 24
GWS Giants v Richmond
Spotless Stadium 1:40PM 

Collingwood v West Coast Eagles
MCG 4:40PM 

Port Adelaide v Hawthorn
Adelaide Oval 7:10PM 

Sunday, May 25
Gold Coast Suns v Western Bulldogs
Metricon Stadium 3:20PM 

Carlton v Adelaide Crows
MCG 4:40PM​


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Someone should start building the statue of Cam Guthrie now. It'll have to happen eventually.

Bartel and Kelly were great. Hawkins again looks unstoppable when he gets decent service too. Blicavs' development has also been unreal. He shows a great understanding of the game for a player of such little experience. Better than a certain overhyped North player who has been in the system for longer.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Fuck I totally forgot my tips this week


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

Riewoldt is on fire


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

the week i pick the giants, riewoldt decides to turn up.

koff


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

Ouch, Yeo loses two of his teeth :draper2


----------



## Enigmal (Jan 16, 2014)

Surprised he only lost 2, Witts is a freaking monster.


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

That slow mo replay though


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Fire up Pies ffs


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Really good game of footy that, now for us to get our asses handed to us.

*Edit:* Schoenmakers needs taking outside and shooting. The dick's colour blind tonight it seems. Port's pressure is so good, but he doesn't need to help them by holding the ball next to the goal square thinking about what shopping he needs to do when he gets back to Melbourne.


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

14 points with no Rough, Rioli, Mitchell, Lake or Gibson. Fair effort.

Also, if you had a drink whenever they mentioned how loud it was, you'd be fairly plastered by now.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Yeah I'm kinda pleased coming out of that with how close we were given the outs we had and the result I was expecting because of them.

Still it was like the Sydney & Geelong games. We were still very close at three quarter time when we'd been largely dominated, and the final quarter we were taken apart. Fair play to Port though because they were excellent, definitely the real deal.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Bloody hell Sloane. Handball the fucking thing and I get 6/6.

Hartigan and Schoenmakers have spent the past couple of days showing why some people shouldn't kick the ball.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

I would have 6/6 if I didn't forget my tipping til saturday arvo 

My other comps I got 6/6, quite wrapped with that.

Also this:


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

sando should be sacked for the utter stupidity of the rutten sub. cost us the game. pods playing on menzel was so fucking stupid.

typical of him really. he tries to do something and it either pays off or costs us. there's zero consistency.


----------



## NotoriousTCG (Nov 28, 2013)

Kiz said:


> sando should be sacked for the utter stupidity of the rutten sub. cost us the game. pods playing on menzel was so fucking stupid.
> 
> typical of him really. he tries to do something and it either pays off or costs us. there's zero consistency.


This.

Also why did Dangerfield play on when he was 20m directly in front?


----------



## -WR- (Jan 2, 2006)

Triple HBK said:


> 14 points with no Rough, Rioli, Mitchell, Lake or Gibson. Fair effort.
> 
> Also, if you had a drink whenever they mentioned how loud it was, you'd be fairly plastered by now.


On their behalf I was there, and it was actually deafening


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

i desperately hope we tank and collect all the draft picks we can. the depth falls away big time. we desperately need some young talent which we've missed out on the last couple of seasons.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Another bloody Thursday game this week.

*AwSmash*
Geelong
Richmond
Collingwood
Port Adelaide
Gold Coast
Adelaide
*5/6*

*Bulk*
Geelong
Richmond
Collingwood
Port Adelaide
Gold Coast
Adelaide
*5/6*

*Destiny*
Richmond
Collingwood
Hawthorn
Gold Coast
Adelaide
*3/6*

*Kiz*
Geelong
GWS duck)
Collingwood
Port Adelaide
Gold Coast
Adelaide
*4/6*

*Lawls*
Geelong
Richmond
Collingwood
Port Adelaide
Gold Coast
Adelaide
*5/6*

*Nige*
Geelong
Richmond
Collingwood
Port Adelaide
Gold Coast
Adelaide
*5/6*

*SP_10*
Geelong
Richmond
Collingwood
Port Adelaide
Gold Coast
Adelaide
*5/6*

*TAR*
Collingwood
Port Adelaide
Gold Coast
Carlton
*4/6*

*Triple HBK*
Geelong
Richmond
Collingwood
Hawthorn
Gold Coast
Adelaide
*4/6*

*-WR-*
Geelong
Richmond
Collingwood
Port Adelaide
Gold Coast
Carlton
*6/6*


*Leaderboard*
Bulk - 55
Kiz - 55
Triple HBK - 55
-WR- - 54
AwSmash - 52
Destiny - 50
Lawls - 50
SP_10 - 46
TAR - 46
Nige - 45


Thursday, May 29
Sydney Swans v Geelong Cats
SCG 7:10PM 

Friday, May 30
St Kilda v Collingwood
Etihad Stadium 7:50PM 

Saturday, May 31
Melbourne v Port Adelaide
Traeger Park 1:10PM 

Brisbane Lions v Carlton
Gabba 4:40PM 

Essendon v Richmond
MCG 7:45PM 

Sunday, June 01
Adelaide Crows v Gold Coast Suns
Adelaide Oval 12:40PM 

Western Bulldogs v Fremantle
Etihad Stadium 3:20PM 

Hawthorn v GWS Giants
MCG 4:40PM 

West Coast Eagles v North Melbourne
Patersons Stadium 5:40PM​


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Swanny gone & Sticks resigning and suddenly all the blokes in this picture are out of here 










Essendon v Richmond will be a tough one, so will NMFC & WCE :hmm:


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Looks like it's not just me on a week off. Geelong getting thumped by over 100 points. I never thought I'd see that.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Wingard you fucking WOAT fpalm

He's doing laps at my next supercoach teams training


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Jay Schulz took care of him for you.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

That was one of the most disgraceful winning performances in league history.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Adam Goodes gets off. Steele Sidebottom gets 3 weeks for a hit with just about as much impact as Goodes' bump did.

But I say anything negative towards this I'll be deemed a racist so I guess I'll stop here.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

no bugger that

goodes has always been a pet of the afl and here is no different. he left the ground and collected selwood in the head. just because he didn't break his jaw means he should get off?

the only different was weller was knocked out. it's an absolute joke.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Adam Goodes could've literally beaten Stevie J to death with a baseball bat and still would've gotten away with it, but the media choose not to saying negative towards Goodes because none of them want to be known as a racist towards AUSTRALIAN OF THE YEAR GOODESY!


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Goodes getting off is ridiculous. Selwood has already tapped the ball when he jumps, so the Darcy defence is entirely wrong. If it's someone like Johnson who does that, then a suspension is a sure thing.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Should have suspended Joel Selwood for headbutting Adam Goodes' shoulder :troll


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

Would've thought it'd be 3 weeks reduced to 2 with an early plea :draper2


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Steele seems like a decent bloke. Should just let him off with nothing.


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

Racists. :brodgers


----------



## Ali Dia (Jun 28, 2011)

Ever since the viney incident things have got weird. Goodes should have gone. Maybe would have in a different round


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

if anyone gets the chance, i urge you to watch alan stoneham's open mike episode.

some real, real heavy stuff in there.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

josh bootsma sacked from carlton only just after st kilda announce their new female development coach

coincidence?


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

I think that new female coach should grow eyes at the back of her head while working at St Kilda.

You never know when any of them could be creepin'


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

lol well done Bootsma you piece of shit... Sending nudes to a girl via snapchat.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

:lel Thank fuck. Here's to never seeing that shit hack in a navy blue jumper ever again :hb


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)




----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

Bootsma :lel


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Internet problems, so I'll just post the fixture. I'll add scores up next week hopefully.

Friday, June 06
Geelong Cats v Carlton
Etihad Stadium 7:50PM 

Saturday, June 07
Hawthorn v West Coast Eagles
Aurora Stadium 1:40PM 

Port Adelaide v St Kilda
Adelaide Oval 4:10PM 

Western Bulldogs v Brisbane Lions
Etihad Stadium 7:40PM 

GWS Giants v Essendon
Spotless Stadium 7:40PM 

Sunday, June 08
Gold Coast Suns v Sydney Swans
Metricon Stadium 3:20PM 

Fremantle v Adelaide Crows
Patersons Stadium 2:10PM 

North Melbourne v Richmond
Etihad Stadium 7:10PM 

Monday, June 09
Melbourne v Collingwood
MCG 3:20PM


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Needed Bootsma out there tonight


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

How long until West Coast are relegated? :lel


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

NicNat just got Spanghered!


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Richmond. 6 goals up and got beat :lel


----------



## -WR- (Jan 2, 2006)




----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

39:16 - 39:50

Magnificent if you don't like Mr. Serious.


Some golden moments from the Sam/Swan road trip too, especially 1:19:37 - 1:21:22.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

JUDDY IN :mark:


----------



## -WR- (Jan 2, 2006)

TAR said:


> JUDDY IN :mark:


He might be able to stay on the ground for a whole 10 minutes this time 8*D


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

Essendon got show-cause notices from ASADA over their "supplement" program. :cheer :dance


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*AwSmash*
Sydney
Collingwood
Port Adelaide
Carlton
Essendon
Adelaide
Fremantle
Hawthorn
West Coast
7/9

*Bulk*
Geelong
Collingwood
Port Adelaide
Carlton
Essendon
Adelaide
Fremantle
Hawthorn
West Coast
*6/9*

*Destiny*
Sydney
Collingwood
Port Adelaide
Carlton
Essendon
Adelaide
Fremantle
Hawthorn
North Melbourne
*8/9*

*Kiz*
Geelong
Collingwood
Port Adelaide
Brisbane
Essendon
Adelaide
Fremantle
Hawthorn
West Coast
*7/9*

*Lawls*
Sydney
Collingwood
Port Adelaide
Carlton
Essendon
Adelaide
Fremantle
Hawthorn
West Coast
*7/9*

*Nige*
Sydney
Collingwood
Port Adelaide
Carlton
Essendon
Adelaide
Fremantle
Hawthorn
West Coast
*7/9*

*SP_10*
Sydney
Collingwood
Port Adelaide
Carlton
Essendon
Gold Coast
Fremantle
Hawthorn
West Coast
*6/9*

*TAR*
Geelong
Collingwood
Port Adelaide
Carlton
Essendon
Gold Coast
Fremantle
Hawthorn
West Coast
*5/9*

*Triple HBK*
Sydney
Collingwood
Port Adelaide
Carlton
Richmond
Gold Coast
Fremantle
Hawthorn
North Melbourne
*6/9*

*-WR-*
Sydney
Collingwood
Port Adelaide
Carlton
Essendon
Adelaide
Fremantle
Hawthorn
West Coast
*7/9*


*Leaderboard*
Kiz - 62
Bulk - 61
Triple HBK - 61
-WR- - 61
AwSmash - 59
Destiny - 58
Lawls - 57
Nige - 52
SP_10 - 52
TAR - 51


*AwSmash*
Geelong
Hawthorn
Port Adelaide
Brisbane
Essendon
Sydney
Fremantle
North Melbourne
Collingwood
*9/9*

*Bulk*
Geelong
Hawthorn
Port Adelaide
Western Bulldogs
Essendon
Sydney
Fremantle
North Melbourne
Collingwood
*8/9*

*Destiny*
Geelong
Hawthorn
Port Adelaide
Western Bulldogs
Essendon
Sydney
Fremantle
North Melbourne
Collingwood
*8/9*

*Kiz*
Geelong
Hawthorn
Port Adelaide
Western Bulldogs
Essendon
Sydney
Fremantle
North Melbourne
Collingwood
*8/9*

*Lawls*
Geelong
Hawthorn
Port Adelaide
Western Bulldogs
Essendon
Sydney
Fremantle
North Melbourne
Collingwood
*8/9*

*Nige*
Geelong
Hawthorn
Port Adelaide
Western Bulldogs
Essendon
Sydney
Fremantle
North Melbourne
Collingwood
*8/9*

*SP_10*
Geelong
Hawthorn
Port Adelaide
Western Bulldogs
Essendon
Sydney
Fremantle
North Melbourne
Collingwood
*8/9*

*TAR*
Geelong
Hawthorn
Port Adelaide
Western Bulldogs
Essendon
Sydney
Fremantle
North Melbourne
Collingwood
*8/9*

*Triple HBK*
Geelong
Hawthorn
Port Adelaide
Western Bulldogs
Essendon
Sydney
Fremantle
North Melbourne
Collingwood
*8/9*

*-WR-*
Geelong
Hawthorn
Port Adelaide
Western Bulldogs
Essendon
Sydney
Fremantle
North Melbourne
Collingwood
*8/9*


*Leaderboard*
Kiz - 70
Bulk - 69
Triple HBK - 69
-WR- - 69
AwSmash - 68
Destiny - 66
Lawls - 65
Nige - 60
SP_10 - 60
TAR - 59


Friday, June 13
Carlton v Hawthorn
MCG 7:50PM 

Saturday, June 14
Richmond v Fremantle
MCG 1:45PM 

Sydney Swans v Port Adelaide
SCG 2:10PM 

West Coast Eagles v Gold Coast Suns
Patersons Stadium 2:40PM 

Brisbane Lions v GWS Giants
Gabba 7:40PM 

Adelaide Crows v North Melbourne
Adelaide Oval 7:10PM 

Sunday, June 15
Geelong Cats v St Kilda
Simmonds Stadium 1:10PM 

Collingwood v Western Bulldogs
Etihad Stadium 3:20PM 

Essendon v Melbourne
MCG 4:40PM​


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

So closeeee.... but so far away :jose


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Umpiring on both sides so shite tonight. The umpires look utterly confused.

Spangher had a belter again. Ceglar also very good. O'Brien & Duryea too first half.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Juddy was sensational, particularly early. Please don't let him retire. :jose


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)




----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

always good beating those whiny charity cases. never seen a more one sided umpiring performance in my life. mr team man himself boomer ratboy harvey obviously cannot be breathed on.

if it wasn't for the umps saving face with some shit frees in front of goals this would've been a belting.


----------



## Enigmal (Jan 16, 2014)

:lmao @ that Dustin Martin rushed behind.

Hoping to god Broomhead is a late in tomorrow, the kid is special.


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

Get around the Dees!


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Unbelievable!!


----------



## Ali Dia (Jun 28, 2011)

Deeeeeesssss


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Roos' reaction on the siren was gold. It's great to see how much it means to him. They need to stop winning so often soon though, otherwise it won't mean as much. :side:


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

Safe to say my tips were rooted this week.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Don't think you'll be alone. I left three to think about before deleting the other team, and all three I deleted won. Brisbane, Adelaide & North this year have absolutely done me week in week out. Fuming I plumped for North on the back of their away matches and that I didn't go with my gut in Melbourne against Essendon. Wanted to tip Carlton against us too.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*AwSmash*
Hawthorn
Fremantle
Sydney
West Coast
Brisbane
Adelaide
Geelong
Collingwood
Essendon
*6/9*

*Bulk*
Hawthorn
Fremantle
Sydney
West Coast
Brisbane
Adelaide
Geelong
Collingwood
Essendon
*6/9*

*Destiny*
Hawthorn
Fremantle
Sydney
West Coast
Brisbane
North Melbourne
Geelong
Collingwood
Essendon
*5/9*

*Kiz*
Hawthorn
Fremantle
Sydney
West Coast
Brisbane
Adelaide
Geelong
Collingwood
Essendon
*6/9*

*Lawls*
Hawthorn
Fremantle
Sydney
West Coast
Brisbane
Adelaide
Geelong
Collingwood
Essendon
*6/9*

*Nige*
Hawthorn
Fremantle
Sydney
Gold Coast
Brisbane
Adelaide
Geelong
Collingwood
Essendon
*5/9*

*SP_10*
Hawthorn
Fremantle
Sydney
West Coast
GWS
North Melbourne
Geelong
Collingwood
Essendon
*6/9*

*Triple HBK*
Hawthorn
Fremantle
Sydney
Gold Coast
Brisbane
North Melbourne
Geelong
Collingwood
Melbourne
*5/9*

*-WR-*
Hawthorn
Fremantle
Port Adelaide
West Coast
Brisbane
North Melbourne
Geelong
Collingwood
Essendon
*4/9*


*Leaderboard*
Kiz - 76
Bulk - 75
AwSmash - 74
Triple HBK - 74
-WR- - 73
Destiny - 71
Lawls - 71
Nige - 65
SP_10 - 60
TAR - 59


Friday, June 20
Richmond v Sydney Swans
MCG 7:50PM 

Saturday, June 21
Port Adelaide v Western Bulldogs
Adelaide Oval 1:15PM 

Hawthorn v Collingwood
MCG 2:10PM 

Gold Coast Suns v Geelong Cats
Metricon Stadium 4:40PM 

Fremantle v Brisbane Lions
Patersons Stadium 5:40PM 

Essendon v Adelaide Crows
Etihad Stadium 7:40PM 

Sunday, June 22
GWS Giants v Carlton
Spotless Stadium 1:10PM 

St Kilda v West Coast Eagles
Etihad Stadium 3:20PM 

Melbourne v North Melbourne
MCG 4:40PM​


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

ninthmond completely and utterly robbed in one of the most one sided umpiring displays ever recorded.


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

Rance raped Franklin all night and got away with it. The umpires were shithouse, but they didn't win us the game...

ZAK JONES <3


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

and franklin got away with high fend offs, trips and pushes in the back all night too.

once again umpiring got a team over the line in a game, and it's happening way too often


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

Went to it last night. It was just a shit game all round.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Yeah nah fuck Richmond.

I forgot my tipping again last weekend? ugh, cbf anymore.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

one pack of cheats gifting it to another pack of cheats

what a load of utter bullshit


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Breust up to 24 & 0!8*D

I need to start betting on the opposite of what I tip for Adelaide matches. At least I plumped for the Suns.


----------



## -WR- (Jan 2, 2006)

The cheats cost the cheats by gifting a win to the cheats 8*D


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

:sodone with football this year.

I think I'ma watch baseball for the remainder of this season.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

poort powerpuff ressies losing to 9th placed westies at half time

fans crying that they don't have enough afl players (they have 12)

:lmao fucking hell


----------



## -WR- (Jan 2, 2006)

Carlton :duck


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

#	Name K H D M Tk FF FA Ho Cl I50 R50 G B DT
5	C.Schmidt	23	12	36	14	4	2	2	0	6	0	3	0	0	147

dat statline


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

GWS did it for The Rock.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

If only we could kick straight, we would have beat Melbourne by more. Was quite a frustrating game to watch at some stages but I'm glad we created many goal scoring opportunities. The Dees turned the ball over quite a few times and we didn't always take advantage when going forward. The Dees have improved in certain areas quite drastically, which is great for them.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Mick Malthouse quite honest in his presser but couldn't have got out of the chair quick enough at the end of it.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Sorry they're late, it totally slipped my mind yesterday. My bad. You can send them in late if you have to and I'll go with what you say for tonight's games, because that's my fault. I'll tally later when I have time.

*AwSmash*
Sydney
Port Adelaide
Hawthorn
Geelong
Fremantle
Adelaide
Carlton
West Coast
North Melbourne
*6/9*

*Bulk*
Sydney
Port Adelaide
Hawthorn
Geelong
Fremantle
Essendon
Carlton
West Coast
North Melbourne
*7/9*

*Destiny*
Sydney
Port Adelaide
Collingwood
Geelong
Fremantle
Adelaide
Carlton
West Coast
North Melbourne
*5/9*

*Kiz*
Sydney
Port Adelaide
Hawthorn
Geelong
Fremantle
Adelaide
Carlton
West Coast
North Melbourne
*6/9*

*Lawls*
Sydney
Port Adelaide
Hawthorn
Geelong
Fremantle
Adelaide
Carlton
West Coast
North Melbourne
*6/9*

*Nige*
Sydney
Port Adelaide
Hawthorn
Gold Coast
Fremantle
Adelaide
Carlton
West Coast
North Melbourne
*7/9*

*SP_10*
Sydney
Port Adelaide
Hawthorn
Geelong
Fremantle
Adelaide
Carlton
West Coast
North Melbourne
*6/9*

*Triple HBK*
Sydney
Port Adelaide
Hawthorn
Geelong
Fremantle
Adelaide
GWS
West Coast
North Melbourne
*7/9*

*-WR-*
Port Adelaide
Hawthorn
Geelong
Fremantle
Adelaide
Carlton
West Coast
North Melbourne
*5/9*


*Leaderboard*
Bulk - 82
Kiz - 82
Triple HBK - 81
AwSmash - 80
-WR- - 78
Lawls - 77
Destiny - 76
Nige - 72
SP_10 - 66
TAR - 59


Friday, June 27
Geelong Cats v Essendon
Etihad Stadium 7:50PM 

Saturday, June 28
Hawthorn v Gold Coast Suns
Aurora Stadium 1:45PM 

St Kilda v Richmond
Etihad Stadium 2:10PM 

Fremantle v West Coast Eagles
Patersons Stadium 2:40PM 

Sydney Swans v GWS Giants
SCG 7:40PM 

Brisbane Lions v North Melbourne
Gabba 7:40PM 

Sunday, June 29
Western Bulldogs v Melbourne
Etihad Stadium 1:10PM 

Adelaide Crows v Port Adelaide
Adelaide Oval 3:40PM 

Collingwood v Carlton
MCG 7:10PM​


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

EDIT: Wrong thread lel.

Couple of interesting games today. More so tomorrow. Not a bad round though.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Breust to 27 & 0! Bolts undefeated too.:saul


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Petrie not brave enough to take a shot from 30 metres to put us in front with a couple of minutes to go. Weak overall performance. Didn't deserve shit.


----------



## -WR- (Jan 2, 2006)

Picked Brisbane


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

Bontempelli is going to be a star. Two ripping goals to win the game.


----------



## Enigmal (Jan 16, 2014)

I think of how great Bontempelli, Aish, Kolodjashnij, Kelly and Billings have been so far and it makes me even more sad that Scharenberg is yet to debut


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

portress


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

Thanks for keeping top spot warm for us


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Bontempelli and Macrae are going to be great players for the Doggies for a long time. They've played just more than thirty games between them.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

I wish I could die.


----------



## Ali Dia (Jun 28, 2011)

We were terrible and still nearly won. Must be a positive but my god the footballing intelligence of our players is abjectly low.


----------



## -WR- (Jan 2, 2006)

BIG TIMMY CAHILL said:


> portress


What an ugly mug :side:


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*AwSmash*
Geelong
Hawthorn
Richmond
Fremantle
Sydney
North Melbourne
Western Bulldogs
Port Adelaide
Collingwood
*7/9*

*Bulk*
Geelong
Hawthorn
Richmond
Fremantle
Sydney
North Melbourne
Western Bulldogs
Port Adelaide
Collingwood
*7/9*

*Destiny*
Geelong
Hawthorn
Richmond
Fremantle
Sydney
North Melbourne
Melbourne
Port Adelaide
Collingwood
*6/9*

*Kiz*
Geelong
Hawthorn
Richmond
Fremantle
Sydney
North Melbourne
Western Bulldogs
Port Adelaide
Collingwood
*7/9*

*Lawls*
Geelong
Hawthorn
Richmond
Fremantle
Sydney
North Melbourne
Western Bulldogs
Port Adelaide
Collingwood
*7/9*

*Nige*
Geelong
Hawthorn
Richmond
Fremantle
Sydney
North Melbourne
Melbourne
Port Adelaide
Collingwood
*6/9*

*SP_10*
Geelong
Hawthorn
Richmond
Fremantle
Sydney
North Melbourne
Western Bulldogs
Port Adelaide
Collingwood
*7/9*

*Triple HBK*
Geelong
Hawthorn
Richmond
Fremantle
Sydney
North Melbourne
Melbourne
Port Adelaide
Collingwood
*6/9*

*-WR-*
Geelong
Hawthorn
Richmond
Fremantle
Sydney
Brisbane
Western Bulldogs
Port Adelaide
Collingwood
*8/9*


*Leaderboard*
Bulk - 89
Kiz - 89
AwSmash - 87
Triple HBK - 87
-WR- - 86
Lawls - 84
Destiny - 82
Nige - 78
SP_10 - 73
TAR - 59


Friday, July 04
North Melbourne v Hawthorn
Etihad Stadium 7:50PM 

Saturday, July 05
Richmond v Brisbane Lions
MCG 1:45PM 

GWS Giants v Adelaide Crows
Spotless Stadium (Tom Lynch Park) 2:10PM 

Gold Coast Suns v Collingwood
Metricon Stadium 4:40PM 

Melbourne v Fremantle
TIO Stadium 7:10PM 

Port Adelaide v Essendon
Adelaide Oval 7:10PM 

Sunday, July 06
Carlton v St Kilda
Etihad Stadium 1:10PM 

West Coast Eagles v Sydney Swans
Patersons Stadium 1:20PM 

Geelong Cats v Western Bulldogs
Simmonds Stadium 4:40PM​


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

might as well just take me out of the tournament now, always forget to do my tips 

Gold Coast vs Collingwood is going to be a ripper.


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

Anthony Morabito returns to Football after 1394 days. One of the great stories of Footy. Absolutely awesome.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

utterly shocked luke thompson has been dropped after his fantastic performance vs port. he should just demand a trade to a club that appreciates him. only seems to play in big games, and never lets the club down. a shame the crock that is sam shaw got more opportunities than him.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

TAR said:


> might as well just take me out of the tournament now, always forget to do my tips
> 
> Gold Coast vs Collingwood is going to be a ripper.


Nah, you're last forever. :dozy


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

Sammy Mitchell is back!


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

As great as it is that Clarko's back, I'm really going to miss Bolts' pressers.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

jesus fucking christ brian lake is a special kind of cunt

hodge being a scumbag too trying to break swallow's neck too.


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

Hawthorn ladies and gentlemen.

They've been absolute scum tonight.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Can't beat Brisbane but can beat Hawthorn. Sums up our season so far but hopefully this win gives us some momentum. That was pretty disgusting from Lake.


----------



## -WR- (Jan 2, 2006)

Triple HBK said:


> Thanks for keeping top spot warm for us


Same goes to you 



Brave of me saying this before we play :argh:


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

We were shithouse tonight. Going back to same old bomb it long under pressure to nobody time after time. North showing that their best is top 4 worthy, especially if they play at Etihad.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Yeah, we were embarrassing tonight. That third quarter was a shambles and we just lost our heads. Lake was an absolute fucking disgrace, really helped fire up North too, who fully deserved the win. I'm glad Clarko didn't come out with excuses for us either.

North have really got to look at themselves for their consistency issues. I feel for their supporters, I really do.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Gazza :jose


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Clinton Young.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

-WR- said:


> Same goes to you
> 
> 
> 
> Brave of me saying this before we play :argh:


good call gary


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

-WR- said:


> Same goes to you
> 
> 
> 
> Brave of me saying this before we play :argh:


Yeah this. Word for word.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

has anyone reported him missing? gone for about a month now

please be safe chad, wherever you are xx


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Rock the


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

IT'S GLORIOUS


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

Richmond making a surge for their beloved 9th


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Can't see us being top 4 come the end of the August, maybe even come the end of next weekend.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Don't worry, we're patchy as all hell at the moment. At least we've finally got Kersten in the team.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Our run home is pretty awful to say the least. A four week finals campaign looking likely if we want to win the flag, which we won't. Three weeks probably the best we can manage atm.


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

SUPER MATTHEW LECKIE said:


> Don't worry, we're patchy as all hell at the moment. At least we've finally got Kersten in the team.


We'll have a 6 day break coming back from Freo... Plus we're cursed.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

from being scared of the ball to practicing stuff he saw on ufc. quite the story for brian scummy lake


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Four weeks sounds lenient to me. Should probably have his hands chopped off tbh. Even then he'd probably stand a better chance of taking a contested mark that soft arse Schoenmakers.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*AwSmash*
Hawthorn
Richmond
Adelaide
Gold Coast
Fremantle
Port Adelaide
Carlton
Sydney
Geelong
*7/9*

*Bulk*
Hawthorn
Richmond
Adelaide
Gold Coast
Fremantle
Port Adelaide
Carlton
Sydney
Geelong
*7/9*

*Destiny*
North Melbourne
Richmond
Adelaide
Collingwood
Fremantle
Port Adelaide
Carlton
Sydney
Geelong
*7/9*

*Kiz*
Hawthorn
Richmond
Adelaide
Collingwood
Fremantle
Port Adelaide
Carlton
Sydney
Geelong
*6/9*

*Lawls*
Hawthorn
Richmond
Adelaide
Gold Coast
Fremantle
Port Adelaide
Carlton
Sydney
Geelong
*7/9*

*Nige*
Hawthorn
Richmond
Adelaide
Gold Coast
Fremantle
Port Adelaide
Carlton
Sydney
Geelong
*7/9*

*SP_10*
Hawthorn
Richmond
Adelaide
Collingwood
Fremantle
Port Adelaide
Carlton
Sydney
Geelong
*6/9*

*Triple HBK*
Hawthorn
Richmond
Adelaide
Collingwood
Fremantle
Port Adelaide
Carlton
Sydney
Geelong
*6/9*

*-WR-*
Hawthorn
Richmond
Adelaide
Gold Coast
Fremantle
Port Adelaide
Carlton
Sydney
Geelong
*7/9*


*Leaderboard*
Bulk - 96
Kiz - 95
AwSmash - 94
Triple HBK - 93
-WR- - 93
Lawls - 91
Destiny - 89
Nige - 85
SP_10 - 79
TAR - 59 :dozy


Friday, July 11
Adelaide Crows v Hawthorn
Adelaide Oval 7:20PM 

Saturday, July 12
Melbourne v Geelong Cats
MCG 1:45PM 

North Melbourne v St Kilda
Blundstone Arena 2:10PM 

Western Bulldogs v Gold Coast Suns
Cazaly's Stadium 4:40PM 

Brisbane Lions v West Coast Eagles
Gabba 7:40PM 

Sydney Swans v Carlton
SCG 7:40PM 

Sunday, July 13
Richmond v Port Adelaide
Etihad Stadium 1:10PM 

Essendon v Collingwood
MCG 3:20PM 

Fremantle v GWS Giants
Patersons Stadium 2:40PM​


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

Can we all not pick the same teams every week and liven it up a little :side:


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

Wow. Razor Ray Chamberlain called for the siren when it hadn't gone yet. That's a new one. 

Fucking idiot.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

our play swing from top 4 to bottom 4. find that consistency and we have the cattle to play finals. but we go from being really good and then 5 minutes later we're fumbling and an utter mess.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Errors and poor decisions at important times cost Adelaide. There were two or three errant handballs in poor positions that directly resulted in Hawthorn goals. Hawthorn might be missing some very good players, but they're too good to do that against. Hawthorn were just as good around the ground, but simply didn't make those mistakes because they just don't.


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

Triple HBK said:


> Wow. Razor Ray Chamberlain called for the siren when it hadn't gone yet. That's a new one.
> 
> Fucking idiot.


The siren doesn't signal the end of the quarter, the umpire does. I think this is largely because of what happened in the Collingwood game. Plus, the siren seemed to be going 3 seconds late or so all night. I know the countdown clock generally isn't correct, but it was a whole new level of WOAT last night.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Yeah nah. Fuck my team.


----------



## -WR- (Jan 2, 2006)

We don't deserve a double chance this year. We'll be lucky to get home final....

Unless we pull something out of our arse, we'll go out in the first week of finals.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Was surprised to see you lose to Richmond, even after Essendon last week.

Amazed how much Collingwood got battered. Their game with Adelaide next round is so big right now. It's a pity Ablett got injured or Gold Coast would be more of a threat for top 8 than they are without him. Just the thought of Collingwood missing out on the finals is crazy... good crazy though!


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

I'd rather us miss out on top 8 and get a higher draft pick :draper2

We'd only be making up the numbers.

We were absolutely horrible today. Worst I've seen them play this season since round 1 against Fremantle this year. Only upside really is that we have quite the handful of players out that would improve the team. Its too little too late now though I'm afraid.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

yep i hope we tank for the rest of the season and get the picks we desperately need after the last two seasons of trigg. only 3 teams are capable of winning the premiership anyways. our best is good enough for top 4 but mostly we play middle of the road trash.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

So after reading the article on our old mate Mick spat the dummy at Cameron Ling at half time, now getting news that Andrew Walker is out for the rest of the season cause of injury.

Shit just gets bad from worse for my team, I hope the next 5 weeks go by quickly. #fuckfooty


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

Cameron Ling is a flog.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Friday, July 18
Carlton v North Melbourne
Etihad Stadium 7:50PM 

Saturday, July 19
St Kilda v Fremantle
Etihad Stadium 4:40PM 

GWS Giants v Geelong Cats
Spotless Stadium 7:40PM 

Sunday, July 20
Port Adelaide v Melbourne
Adelaide Oval 12:40PM 

Western Bulldogs v Essendon
Etihad Stadium 4:40PM​


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Ahaahah. We we're horrible. Carlton deserved every bit of that.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

North.fpalm


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

The bipolar North Melbourne never cease to amaze...


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

lol fuck off Freo


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

2/2 :hb


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Freo, way to go!:cheer


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

Melbourne robbed.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

poort kissed on the dick by number 24 from the umps. appalling.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Carlton to announce Steven Trigg as new CEO tomorrow.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

didnt want the adelaide oval move
gone from top 3 in revenue to bottom half
threw rendell under the bus
negotiated a horrible adelaide oval deal
crows members paying more on their season tickets
meekly allowing bailey to be suspended by the afl
allowing guys like gunston, bock and davis to leave for next to nothing
the well publicised state of origin gaffe
allowed a culture of mediocrity to sink in
and last by certainly not least, tiprat saga

enjoy carlton.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

http://www.carltonfc.com.au/news/2014-07-22/blues-appoint-steven-trigg

:dead2


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Internet stuffed at home. Not on computer, so copy and pasting is a pain in the arse. Just PM tips to me. I generally paste it from the AFL site.


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

Friday, July 25
West Coast Eagles v Richmond
Pattersons Stadium 6:40PM 

Saturday, July 26
Brisbane Lions v Gold Coast Suns
Gabba 4:40PM 

Hawthorn v Sydney Swans
MCG 7:40PM 

Sunday, July 27
Collingwood v Adelaide Crows
MCG 4:40PM​
Just in case


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Go the Crows! Pies out of the 8. Wow!


----------



## -WR- (Jan 2, 2006)

0/4


----------



## Ali Dia (Jun 28, 2011)

Love the fact the pies are out of the 8. Hopefully they stay out.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

RIP Push up King


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

> *FREMANTLE v CARLTON*
> PS, 6:10pm AWST Thursday, July 31, 2014
> 
> *SYDNEY SWANS v ESSENDON*
> ...



Considering there's a match tonight. :side:


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

oh shit thanks awsmash


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

totally forgot about Carlton playing tonight :sodone


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

Cam Wood showing why he hasn't played for 2 years. Kicked the ball to Neale for the winner. Well done you spaz.


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

Triple HBK said:


> Cam Wood showing why he hasn't played for 2 years. Kicked the ball to Neale for the winner. Well done you spaz.


Easy to blame it all on Wood... Casboult dropped an uncontested mark seconds prior and Docherty's kick out on the full was a shocker. Wood's kick was a brain fade, but they should not have been in that situation in the first place.


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

Agreed. If that out on the full had of been kicked even remotely near the Carlton bloke up forward, and not in Row Z, we might be talking about Carlton's win.


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

Reece Conca you are an absolute dog. You don't hit a bloke in the back of the head as you're both running off the ground.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

lelelelel these umps.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

throw the book at this dickhead. 

now i saw something incredibly infuriating at the sanfl game i was at. ball was touched on the line and called a point. all clear was called, westies take the ball out and play on down the wing, and get it into their 50. suddenly, the umpire is whistling and stops the game, has a conference and suddenly calls a goal.

now surely once all clear is called, that's the end of it? you can't go back and change your decision can you?

shock horror, we lost, with one of the most diabolically one sided umpiring displays ever seen.


----------



## -WR- (Jan 2, 2006)

Thats Port done and dusted for the year.

What a fucking joke.


----------



## Nov (Feb 8, 2008)

here ya go lads, the 2016/17 premiers for ya....

FB williams 23 - brown 27 - toovey 29
HB langdon 22 - frost 24 - seedsman 24
C adams 22 - beams 26 - lumumba 29
HF thomas 24 - reid 27 - sidebottom 25
FF elliot 23 - cloke 29 - swan 32
R grundy 22 - pendlebury 28 - macaffer 28
IC witts 23 - kennedy 22 - broomhead 22 - freeman 21

EME scharenberg 20, blair 26, keeffe 26
DEPTH goldsack 29, fasolo 24

even included their ages at the time.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

how do you lose your draft picks? salary cap breach?


----------



## Nov (Feb 8, 2008)

Kiz said:


> how do you lose your draft picks? salary cap breach?


taking in to account our new picks would not work! besides, what i've listed is what i think we should be working towards, i'm sure opportunities will arise between now and then to improve our chances even further.

everyone is so doom and gloom about our future, but our youth and potential is pretty ridiculous in my opinion.


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

Kennedy (26), K Jack (27), Parker (21), Hannebery (23), Mitchell (21), Cunningham (20), Rohan (23), Jones (19), Bird (25), Jetta (25), Lloyd (21), Rampe (24), B Jack (20), Biggs (23 tomorrow), Towers (24), Hewett (19), Perris (19), Heeney (18), Mills (18), Dunkley (17) imo.

And if you didn't realise, those are just midfielders or players that can play in the midfield (Membrey is also probably capable of playing well there too). I'm pretty optimistic too, even though COLAs leaving.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

When out at night in Melbourne, there are two rules you must follow:

- Don't go out with Mitch Robinson.
- Don't be Mitch Robinson.


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

> *Friday, August 08*
> Richmond v Essendon
> 
> *Saturday, August 09*
> ...


Not sure if Bulk's been around lately, but figured I'd post this anyway. Maybe you guys can send the tips to me and I can tally them for the rest of the year, in case runs out of inbox space. I've been pretty busy lately, so I don't know how long it'd take me though...

Btw, Mitch Robinson is an absolute tosser.


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

I'll send mine to both you guys


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

TAR said:


> When out at night in Melbourne, there are two rules you must follow:
> 
> - Don't go out with Mitch Robinson.
> - Don't be Mitch Robinson.


That's actually a pretty good way to live your life too.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

aa certs. brisbane are so bad lel


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

RIP supercoach 2014. Murdered by Rush


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Tigers four points off a finals place and a better % than Collingwood.:lmao

Unfortunately it's not better than some of the other contenders but it's just incredible to think they're this close given how much shit they were getting not so long ago.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Tigers are skyrocketing to that 9th place finish.

In other news.


*#ONEMOREYEARJUDDY* :mark: :mark:


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Friday, August 15
Carlton v Geelong Cats
Etihad Stadium 7:50PM 

Saturday, August 16
Sydney Swans v St Kilda
SCG 1:45PM 

Gold Coast Suns v Port Adelaide
Metricon Stadium 2:10PM 

Essendon v West Coast Eagles
Etihad Stadium 4:40PM 

Collingwood v Brisbane Lions
MCG 7:40PM 

Adelaide Crows v Richmond
Adelaide Oval 7:10PM 

Sunday, August 17
North Melbourne v Western Bulldogs
Etihad Stadium 1:10PM 

Melbourne v GWS Giants
MCG 3:20PM 

Fremantle v Hawthorn
Patersons Stadium 2:40PM


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Juddy to rack up 40+ touches and bury Geelong.. :side:


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

Dunno what was worse - an umpire calling a dodgy free kick from 60m away or Dennis Armfield's new haircut.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Worst Geelong performance I've seen in person since early in the decade. Harry Taylor should get all six Brownlow votes and everyone should forget it ever happened.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

:bs:


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

This is just fucked. Pendles and Elliot injured before the match, Reid does a hamstring five minutes in, Cloke does a knee in the second quarter and Beams looks like he's done an ACL in the third. Absolutely fucked.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

score review is an utter joke. clear sloane goal overturned. this ridiculous system need to fuck off


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

It wasn't the system's fault there tbf. It was the guy who just clearly got it wrong and seemingly doesn't know the rules.


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

Fyfe getting 2 weeks for whacking Lewis behind play will hopefully shut up those flogs in the media who were saying he'll be denied the brownlow for the head clash.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

this hit from sydney is getting a bit of attention overseas. disgraceful stuff.


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

^^^ and he only got 7 weeks for that!

Schoenmakers out! :mark:


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Triple HBK said:


> Schoenmakers out! :mark:


:JLC3

That was one out I was happy to see. Saw the teams before and the headline was "Hawks drop four." I was dreading it, assuming we could be resting some. Not the case, or I hope so in this dick's case.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

I saw Schoenmakers last week and got excited because he had been in the team for so long. Hugely disappointed with team news last night. :side:

GHS a late withdrawal for us is a blow, especially with Johnson still out from the midfield rotations too. I assume Hartman will be the sub.


Friday, August 22
Port Adelaide v Carlton
Adelaide Oval 7:20PM 

Saturday, August 23
North Melbourne v Adelaide Crows
Blundstone Arena 1:45PM 

Essendon v Gold Coast Suns
Etihad Stadium 2:10PM 

GWS Giants v Collingwood
Spotless Stadium 4:40PM 

West Coast Eagles v Melbourne
Patersons Stadium 5:40PM 

Hawthorn v Geelong Cats
MCG 7:40PM 

Sunday, August 24
Brisbane Lions v Fremantle
Gabba 1:10PM 

Western Bulldogs v Sydney Swans
Etihad Stadium 3:20PM 

Richmond v St Kilda
MCG 4:40PM​


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

R.I.P. Marc Murphy

R.I.P. Carlton FC.


----------



## -WR- (Jan 2, 2006)

We definitely went in dry tonight. Blues must have been biting down on that pillow nice and hard.


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

And just to make it worse for Carlton, their VFL side got slaughtered by 129 by Box Hill


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Well that was fun!

Oh... score review.:LOL


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

Daniel Talia got done for speeding and used the best excuse ever to try and get off - "my cat is violently vomiting"


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Friday, August 29
Collingwood v Hawthorn
MCG 7:50PM 

Saturday, August 30
Carlton v Essendon
MCG 1:45PM 

Fremantle v Port Adelaide
Patersons Stadium 1:10PM 

Sydney Swans v Richmond
ANZ Stadium 4:40PM 

North Melbourne v Melbourne
Etihad Stadium 7:40PM 

Geelong Cats v Brisbane Lions
Simonds Stadium 7:40PM 

Sunday, August 31
Gold Coast Suns v West Coast Eagles
Metricon Stadium 1:10PM 

Adelaide Crows v St Kilda
Adelaide Oval 2:50PM 

Western Bulldogs v GWS Giants
Etihad Stadium 4:40PM​


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

Oh well. 

Thanks Bally


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

The Ball retirement would feel so much more important if Lyon hadn't screwed him over. It just doesn't feel like a really big thing with him at Collingwood, which is unfortunate considering he's a great player and a great guy.


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

We've kept Richmond's dreams of 9th alive tonight with that.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Sydney have sod all to play for with the minor Premiership all tied up and must be worried about injuries with Freo or Port next week. Great chance for the Tigers. They're in form too. Is it because they're Richmond I don't fancy them?

Nice sendoff for Luke Ball with the Guard of Honour. I hated that guy for a while after his winning goal in the 2011 prelim. Respectful touch that at the end.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

I expect Sydney to go at it at full intensity. Longmire has emphasised how he doesn't rest players, and he'll be telling the players to take it as seriously as possible, especially with a bit of competition for places in the midfield.


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

Franklin out. Cmon Tiges. 4.3% loss for Sydney and we finish top.












Hey, I can dream can't i?


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

lose to st kilda tomorrow pls. get pick 6


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Content with the draw. Watson saved his career with 4 goals imo.

Now I must go or else I'm gonna miss my spot on the *TIGGY TRAIN!*


----------



## -WR- (Jan 2, 2006)

You arent going to win a game of footy after conceding 9 goals in a row.... Oh well at least I get to boo Chaplin next week.


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

YELLOW AND BLACK


----------



## -WR- (Jan 2, 2006)

I finally get to abuse that cunt Chaplin..... Not that I wasnt already doing it when he was playing for us.


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

Finally we got retribution against West Coast. :side:

Seriously though, that was a dismal display today. It was our usual wet weather routine though. We really need to learn to play to the conditions.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Well done Richmond. Incredible turnaround.:clap

At least going out in Adelaide against Port won't be embarrassing like last year's defeat against the 9th placed Blues.


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

Does anybody actually care about today's games? Finals are sorted now so all of today's players should start mad Monday early and play drunk.


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

No. Today's matches hold no significance whatsoever.

Looking back, I was a little tough on the boys yesterday. 10 young'uns in the line-up, thrashed them after the first 10 minutes, 5 very important players out. All in all, it was a pretty good performance and a good warm-up for finals. Towers has finally shown enough for us to stick with him.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

It was a dead rubber for Sydney, you had nothing to gain from the win at all so you may aswell tank it :shrug

Mate of mine who barracks for the kangas wants me to go to the North vs Bombers game.. told him maybe, see how I feel. It's hard to watch finals when your team is not in :vettel


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

you should be used to it :brodgers


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

I've got a mate who supports the Demons who wants to come with me to Hawthorn-Geelong. I think he just wants to know what finals footy is like.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

couldn't think of a better way for a filthy sniper like gia to go out. missing a clutch kick, going for glory from the pocket with scores level and having to watch his team mate have the ball smash off his face and gws to take it and goal.

laughs all round.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Well.. I guess he can't be as bad as Meatloaf..?


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

Nothing will get the crowd pumped up for the game like hearing Ed Sheeran sing Lego House ffs


----------



## -WR- (Jan 2, 2006)

Triple HBK said:


> Nothing will get the crowd pumped up for the game like hearing Ed Sheeran sing Lego House ffs


Ill take anything over Meatloaf.


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

Just go with Hunters & Collectors before the game and at half time this year imo. One of the best parts about last year's Grand Final.


----------



## -WR- (Jan 2, 2006)




----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

BIG CHARLIE










grigg wearing the sub vest :lmao










the greatest irony ever


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Rey Mysterio in the background of the Charlie Cyrus pic. :mark:


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Swipe right for effort, left for football ability.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

speaking of football ability.

Gibbs makes the 40 in the AA and Danger gets snubbed :lel


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Gibbs has had a better year than Danger tbf. Hanley is the bad miss in that squad.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

yeah but when danger wakes up tomorrow he's no bryce gibbs

who's the real winner?


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Who the hell is Lewy Taylor?


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

He played every game for Brisbane. Not sure how you missed him.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

I really wanted Bomtempelli to win tho


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

SUPER MATTHEW LECKIE said:


> He played every game for Brisbane. Not sure how you missed him.


Who on here can honestly say that they watched every brisbane game?


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Yeah, but if you even watched one game then you should have noticed him. Unless you're TAR. He's too busy looking for big Levi in every game.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

sam frost wants to be traded to a melbourne club

ryder to brisbane/sydney invoking some clause in his contract about DOODY of care


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Rock the Casboult re-signs :mark:

now just pls someone get Waite a pen.


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

Schoenmakers dropped again! :mark:


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Triple HBK said:


> Schoenmakers dropped again! :mark:


Not even an emergency either.:EDWIN4


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

harry o'cryen has met with paul roos

lel melbourne


----------



## Black Element (Jul 17, 2007)

May I be the first to say
CARN THE HAWKKKKKSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

I second that opinion. Suck a fat one Tomahawk you dog.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Can add Stevie J to that list too.

Was tense for the most part but a commanding finish. Duryea was fabulous, best I've seen him play. Sewelly, Burgoyne, Sammy & Birchall reliable as hell too.

We'll have to play better against Sydney or Freo if we're going to win the flag. Some real sloppy play in the first quarter especially. I don't think Breust coped well with the extra attention he got, and Gunners was quiet too for the most part.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

COME ON THE SWANS


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

umpires doing their best to give shitney a 9.8% advantage on field too. shockingly one sided to the surprise of no one.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

wankers.


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

lol catch ya Essendon!


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Noooooorrrrfffffff.

So proud of the boys. Great character shown on the big stage.

Best win we've had in a very long time.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

DA BEAST


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

Drew Petrie's final quarter - Arrive. Raise Hell. Leave.


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

That was some kind of a game. Match of the year imo.

Love Benny Brown. Great character.


----------



## Ali Dia (Jun 28, 2011)

Awesome match. Wells is a superstar and it was great seeing him strut his stuff. Now North go and put Geelong out and gives us a worthwhile prelim.


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

The Richmond bandwagon will either come to a grinding halt or get 100x bigger tonight... I dunno what I want more.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Meanwhile at Adelaide Oval..


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)




----------



## -WR- (Jan 2, 2006)

Lololol take that Chaplin you airplane winged flog.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

guy on the crows bigfooty board who got the eddie betts deal bang on says we're negotiating for a victorian player from an interstate club and an offer somewhere between 750k-850k for 5 years has been tabled. most seem to think it's for jezza cameron.

also greenwood and gwilt have been strongly linked.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Can't see Greenwood going anywhere. He's been key for North this season.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

goldsack has signed on for 3 years at collingwood

morabito carried off from training in tears and pain, likely to be a 4th acl.

ryder getting closer to brisbane. oh and brisbane want to parade a real lion around. good idea, said no one.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Parading a real lion around :lmao


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

Signed on for 2 more glorious years


----------



## Tavernicus (Aug 27, 2014)

If Brisbane honestly take Ryder, I will be so fucking confused. That leaves us with 4 ruckmen. Martain finished the year with stats that no one could compete with, Luey still has a bit in him and West was our No. 2 after Luey. No space for Ryder, imo.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Terrific news about Spangher. Bad news for Schoenmakers too.hh

Any chance Martin will shift into a forward role if Ryder does go?


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Ryder would surely be recruited to play forward.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

none of brisbane's 3 ruckmen can play forward even half capably. that's where ryder comes in.

i'd trade luey personally. martin has taken on lead ruck, west has only just arrived, and even though he's injury plagued, luey might still have some currency out there.


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

Trading Leuenberger wouldn't be a bad idea for Brisbane. Mind you, I've met him a couple of times, and he seems to like the city, and Brisbane surely don't want to get rid of players who don't completely hate it here. 

Wouldn't trust anything on bigfooty tbh. :side:


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

NORF!

Cats out in straight sets! :mark:


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

:lmao


----------



## -WR- (Jan 2, 2006)

OLLIE WINES :mark:
CHAD WINGARD :mark:
PRELIM FINAL :mark:

Even if we lose to the Hawks I'll still be extremely proud of where we've come from since 2012.


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

Will the loyal 2012 tarps get their tickets to see their beloved Power play on Saturday?


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

They have a better personality than most Hawthorn supporters, so we can only hope so. :brodgers


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

BULK who won the tipping?


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Marathon post.


*AwSmash*
Adelaide
Geelong
North Melbourne
Gold Coast
Brisbane
Sydney
Port Adelaide
Essendon
Fremantle
*5/9*

*Bulk*
Adelaide
Geelong
North Melbourne
Gold Coast
West Coast
Sydney
Port Adelaide
Collingwood
Fremantle
*5/9*

*Destiny*
Hawthorn
Geelong
North Melbourne
Gold Coast
Brisbane
Sydney
Richmond
Collingwood
Fremantle
*6/9*

*Kiz*
Adelaide
Geelong
North Melbourne
Gold Coast
West Coast
Sydney
Port Adelaide
Collingwood
Fremantle
*5/9*

*Lawls*
Adelaide
Geelong
North Melbourne
Gold Coast
West Coast
Sydney
Port Adelaide
Collingwood
Fremantle
*5/9*

*Nige*
Adelaide
Geelong
North Melbourne
Gold Coast
Brisbane
Sydney
Port Adelaide
Collingwood
Fremantle
*4/9*

*Triple HBK*
Hawthorn
Geelong
North Melbourne
Gold Coast
West Coast
Sydney
Port Adelaide
Collingwood
Fremantle
*6/9*

*-WR-*
Adelaide
Geelong
North Melbourne
Gold Coast
West Coast
Sydney
Port Adelaide
Collingwood
Fremantle
*5/9*


*Leaderboard*
Bulk - 101
Kiz - 100
AwSmash - 99
Triple HBK - 99
-WR- - 98
Lawls - 96
Destiny - 95
Nige - 89
SP_10 - 79
TAR - 59



*AwSmash*
North Melbourne
Fremantle
Geelong
Port Adelaide
Essendon
West Coast
Gold Coast
Sydney
Adelaide
*4/9*

*Bulk*
North Melbourne
Fremantle
Geelong
Port Adelaide
Essendon
West Coast
Gold Coast
Sydney
Collingwood
*3/9*

*Destiny*
North Melbourne
Fremantle
Geelong
Port Adelaide
Essendon
*3/9*

*Kiz*
North Melbourne
Fremantle
Geelong
Port Adelaide
Essendon
West Coast
Gold Coast
Sydney
Adelaide
*4/9*

*Lawls*
North Melbourne
Fremantle
Geelong
Port Adelaide
Essendon
West Coast
Gold Coast
Sydney
Collingwood
*3/9*

*Nige*
North Melbourne
Fremantle
Geelong
Port Adelaide
Essendon
West Coast
Gold Coast
Hawthorn
Collingwood
*4/9*

*SP_10*
North Melbourne
Fremantle
Geelong
Port Adelaide
Essendon
West Coast
Gold Coast
Sydney
Collingwood
*3/9*

*Triple HBK*
North Melbourne
Fremantle
Geelong
Port Adelaide
Western Bulldogs
Richmond
Gold Coast
Hawthorn
Adelaide
*5/9*

*-WR-*
North Melbourne
Fremantle
Geelong
Port Adelaide
Essendon
West Coast
Gold Coast
Sydney
Collingwood
*3/9*


*Leaderboard*
Bulk - 104
Kiz - 104
Triple HBK - 104
AwSmash - 103
-WR- - 101
Lawls - 99
Destiny - 98
Nige - 93
SP_10 - 82
TAR - 59



*AwSmash*
Fremantle
Sydney
Adelaide
Richmond
Gold Coast
Geelong
Brisbane
Hawthorn
Port Adelaide
*7/9*

*Bulk*
Fremantle
Sydney
Adelaide
Richmond
Gold Coast
Geelong
Brisbane
Hawthorn
Port Adelaide
*7/9*

*Lawls*
Fremantle
Sydney
Adelaide
Richmond
Gold Coast
Geelong
Brisbane
Hawthorn
Port Adelaide
*7/9*

*Nige*
Fremantle
Sydney
Adelaide
Richmond
Gold Coast
North Melbourne
Melbourne
Hawthorn
Port Adelaide
*5/9*

*Triple HBK*
Fremantle
Sydney
Adelaide
Richmond
Gold Coast
North Melbourne
Melbourne
Hawthorn
Port Adelaide
*5/9*

*-WR-*
Fremantle
Sydney
Adelaide
Richmond
St Kilda
North Melbourne
Melbourne
Hawthorn
Port Adelaide
*4/9*


*Leaderboard*
Bulk - 111
AwSmash - 110
Triple HBK - 109
Lawls - 106
-WR- - 105
Kiz - 104
Destiny - 98
Nige - 98
SP_10 - 82
TAR - 59



*AwSmash*
North Melbourne
Gold Coast
Hawthorn
Sydney
Geelong
Brisbane
Western Bulldogs
West Coast
*6/9*

*Bulk*
Essendon
North Melbourne
Gold Coast
Hawthorn
Sydney
Geelong
Adelaide
Western Bulldogs
Collingwood
*6/9*

*Lawls*
Richmond
North Melbourne
Carlton
Hawthorn
Sydney
Geelong
Adelaide
Western Bulldogs
West Coast
*9/9*

*Triple HBK*
Richmond
North Melbourne
Carlton
Hawthorn
Sydney
Geelong
Brisbane
Western Bulldogs
West Coast
*8/9*

*-WR-*
Essendon
North Melbourne
Carlton
Hawthorn
Sydney
Geelong
Adelaide
Western Bulldogs
West Coast
*8/9*


*Leaderboard*
Bulk - 117
Triple HBK - 117
AwSmash - 116
Lawls - 115
-WR- - 113
Kiz - 104
Destiny - 98
Nige - 98
SP_10 - 82
TAR - 59



*AwSmash*
Sydney
Port Adelaide
West Coast
Collingwood
Adelaide
North Melbourne
Melbourne
Fremantle
*4/9*

*Bulk*
Geelong
Sydney
Port Adelaide
Essendon
Collingwood
Adelaide
North Melbourne
Melbourne
Hawthorn
*5/9*

*Lawls*
Geelong
Sydney
Port Adelaide
Essendon
Collingwood
Adelaide
North Melbourne
Melbourne
Hawthorn
*5/9*

*Triple HBK*
Geelong
Sydney
Port Adelaide
West Coast
Collingwood
Richmond
North Melbourne
Melbourne
Hawthorn
*5/9*

*-WR-*
Geelong
Sydney
Port Adelaide
Essendon
Collingwood
Richmond
North Melbourne
Melbourne
Hawthorn
*6/9*


*Leaderboard*
Bulk - 122
Triple HBK - 122
AwSmash - 120
Lawls - 120
-WR- - 119
Kiz - 104
Destiny - 98
Nige - 98
SP_10 - 82
TAR - 59



*AwSmash*
North Melbourne
Essendon
GWS
West Coast
Geelong
Fremantle
Sydney
Richmond
*6/9*

*Bulk*
Port Adelaide
North Melbourne
Essendon
Collingwood
West Coast
Geelong
Fremantle
Sydney
Richmond
*8/9*

*Lawls*
Port Adelaide
North Melbourne
Essendon
Collingwood
West Coast
Hawthorn
Fremantle
Sydney
Richmond
*9/9*

*Nige*
Port Adelaide
Adelaide
Essendon
Collingwood
West Coast
Hawthorn
Fremantle
Sydney
Richmond
*8/9*

*Triple HBK*
Port Adelaide
North Melbourne
Essendon
GWS
West Coast
Hawthorn
Fremantle
Sydney
Richmond
*8/9*

*-WR-*
Port Adelaide
Adelaide
Essendon
Collingwood
West Coast
Hawthorn
Fremantle
Sydney
St Kilda
*7/9*


*Leaderboard*
Bulk - 130
Triple HBK - 130
Lawls - 129
AwSmash - 126
-WR- - 126
Nige - 106
Kiz - 104
Destiny - 98
SP_10 - 82
TAR - 59



*AwSmash*
Hawthorn
Essendon
Fremantle
Sydney
North Melbourne
Geelong
Gold Coast
Adelaide
Western Bulldogs
*6/9*

*Bulk*
Hawthorn
Essendon
Fremantle
Sydney
North Melbourne
Geelong
West Coast
Adelaide
Western Bulldogs
*7/9*

*Lawls*
Hawthorn
Essendon
Fremantle
Sydney
North Melbourne
Geelong
West Coast
Adelaide
Western Bulldogs
*7/9*

*Nige*
Hawthorn
Essendon
Fremantle
Sydney
North Melbourne
Geelong
West Coast
Adelaide
Western Bulldogs
*7/9*

*Triple HBK*
Hawthorn
Essendon
Fremantle
Sydney
North Melbourne
Geelong
West Coast
Adelaide
Western Bulldogs
*7/9*

*-WR-*
Hawthorn
Essendon
Port Adelaide
Sydney
North Melbourne
Geelong
West Coast
Adelaide
Western Bulldogs
*6/9*


*Final Leaderboard*
Bulk - 137
Triple HBK - 137
Lawls - 136
AwSmash - 132
-WR- - 132
Nige - 113
Kiz - 104
Destiny - 98
SP_10 - 82
TAR - 59​


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

Equal winner! Not bad!


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Adelaide Crows in talks with Sydney premiership player Ryan O’Keefe

panic at oh shit another old player who'll be gifted a spot


SYDNEY premiership forward Ryan O’Keefe is a contender for the new-look *Crows coaching staff.*

:banderas


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

*BOOMER IS PLAYING :mark:*

*KANGAS*


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

I was saying Boo-mer


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

absolute joke. why have rules if you're going to ignore them

leaps, catches selwood high, draws blood. yet fyfe can't win the brownlow.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Fyfe didn't have Selwood to defend him

#goodguyselwood


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

Fyfe also whacked Jordan Lewis behind play a few weeks back.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Fair play to Selwood. Thought he'd duck the invitation to help Boomer but maybe not.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

strong rumours that a person has been sacked down at the club. either one of sando or not so smart.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

RIP Sando.


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

Any reason why Sando got given the ass?


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

because he's not very good at coaching.


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

Buckley should be gone too using that logic.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Buckley would have to fuck Eddie's missus and kidnap his children for him to be sacked.


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

Eddie's missus and kids would be more likely to go if that happened.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

if we end up giving goody the job then lel

may be a highly rated assistant, but does nothing to dispel the boys club look, especially as he's best mates with roo.

but, i'm just happy that the club made it's first difficult decision in about 20 years. sando wasn't performing, he's supposedly lost the playing group, even danger, one of his biggest supporters. once you lose the players, you have to go.

seems like a perfectly nice guy, but they don't win you premierships. with the list it should be competing for top 4, at the very least making finals. not making finals with this team is a failure, no bones about it.


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

Well you're not getting Goodwin as he'll be replacing Roos at Melbourne.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Dressing up as women. It's a Geelong tradition.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/512443770994835456
:sparker


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

DA BOYZ :mark:


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

No Sewell.:what


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

Long live ASADA and the australian justice system!


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

How could they do this to poor innocent Hirdy?


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Ryder the first one to leave a sinking ship :floyd3


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

Yay


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

> FORMER Hawthorn player Dayle Garlett is facing criminal charges after appearing in a Perth court earlier this week.
> 
> Garlett appeared in Midland Magistrates Court on Wednesday charged with stealing a motor vehicle, aggravated burglary and breach of bail.
> 
> ...


add another one to the 'kid with all the talent in the world pisses it away because he's a fucking moron' files.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Go Port or Hawks

#anyonebutsydney


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Well in Brad Ebert you spud.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

port fans complaining about the umpires obviously don't remember how much the laughed when we lost due to the umps in 2012.

too many players for them didn't turn up, or didn't do anything till late. however hawks out on their feet after having a week off, and being overrun by a team coming back off a trip to freo. the cola swans to be 9.8% better next week.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

#anyonebuthawthorn


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

Well would you look at that. A repeat of the 2012 epic:

Sydney Swans vs. Matt Stevic


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

Not a fan of these close prelims...


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Growing used to them, although the Luke Ball goal three years ago still hurts.

Feel pretty fortunate right now tbh. Port should've been a lot further ahead after the first quarter and we were hanging on by a bug's dick at the end. Hodge though.(Y)

Can't help but feel the Swans will get us again next week. We need to be a lot better than that.


----------



## Ali Dia (Jun 28, 2011)

Port blew it. Oh well, Swans should win next week. Although Buddy getting the yips and kicking 2.7 wouldn't surprise me.


----------



## -WR- (Jan 2, 2006)

Couldn't give a toss who wins the GF now to be honest, especially after a loss like that.

We'll be top 2 next year if we can get Ryder*, but it's 12 months away from finals footy.... We're a lock for top 4 even if we dont get Ryder.


*and he doesnt get banned by asada.


----------



## JimCornette (Dec 18, 2013)

Umpires won't save the Hawks next week. Swans to take home the title by 3 or 4 goals.


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

TAR said:


> Go Port or Hawks
> 
> #anyonebutsydney





TAR said:


> #anyonebuthawthorn


wat

Sydney should win this quite easily tbf. Buddy to run rampant pls.


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

Nige™ said:


> Growing used to them, *although the Luke Ball goal three years ago still hurts.*
> 
> Feel pretty fortunate right now tbh. Port should've been a lot further ahead after the first quarter and we were hanging on by a bug's dick at the end. Hodge though.(Y)
> 
> Can't help but feel the Swans will get us again next week. We need to be a lot better than that.


That was a good game


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

Having the majority of people go for Sydney is quite unnerving these days. Nice, but unnerving.










:hb


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Lawls said:


> That was a good game


The next weekend was better.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Lawls said:


> wat
> 
> Sydney should win this quite easily tbf. Buddy to run rampant pls.


I don't know which team to barrack for


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)




----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

June 7 2014 - the day the Spang got a vote! :mark:


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Priddis.

Just Priddis.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Paddy'll win it when he comes to us next year or in 2016.:side: Just a matter of time, I hope.

Congrats to Matty Priddis!:clap

Pretty happy Selwood didn't win too tbh. Fyfe deserves all he gets for whacking Lewis too.


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

Hopefully this will stop people from bitching about it "still being the VFL". 
Priddis, Fyfe, Gaz, Franklin, =Boak, =Kennedy, =Dangerfield. All top 5, all from interstate clubs.


----------



## PartFive (Jan 7, 2010)

me so happy, he was my pick on sportsbet

and

you vic cunts didnt even name Priddis in the All-Australian team


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

Chucked $5 on him to win and place. Thank you very much!


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

PartFive said:


> you vic cunts didnt even name Priddis in the All-Australian team


That's probably the best thing about it! Doesn't make the All-Australian team but wins the Brownlow.:


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

Same thing happened to Woewoedin back in 2000.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Kiz said:


>


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

Dayne Beams has asked to be traded back to Queensland for family reasons.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

That'll be a big loss for Collingwood if they actually accept it. Huge get for Brisbane too. They've got a great young list, and if they get Ryder too then they suddenly have some strength in talls.

Melbourne want Dangerfield, which I'm sure is a non-starter. Not sure why anyone good would want to go to Melbourne.

North are interested in pretty much every free agent ever.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

https://www.triplejunearthed.com/jukebox/play/track/3531621


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

Rioli named :lmao


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Could be involved in two grand final loses in two weeks :mark:


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Don't half feel for Cegs. He's been really good this year to keep Big Boy out. It wasn't his best game last week but still harsh on him after the season he's had.

Rioli was always going to come in, and for Simpkin. I'm in two minds about it. If he's fairly sharp, great. He might've been a great impact sub halfway through the 3rd quarter. Still no Sewell makes me sad.

I don't think it'll affect our chances too much. I'm not at all confident we'll win this. I fear Sydney might get us by 20+ with Buddy winning the Norm Smith. He's not great value @ 8/1. Ben McGlynn @ 15/1 is interesting.


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

Ceglar was incredibly stiff to be dropped for WOWEE BIG BOY. Didn't do much wrong and was probably dropped due to a quietish prelim. 

Expecting big games from Langford and Hill too.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Razor blades found on our training ground before our last session. Fucking shocking.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Ali Dia (Jun 28, 2011)

:lmao


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

fml


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

beautiful tbh


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

fml


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Awesome, just awesome after the year we've had. I never expected this, let alone the manner of the win. So happy & proud. What a group we have.


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

BACK
TO
BACK


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Didn't expect that scoreline.

Congrats Hawks. What a team!


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

"I've moved to a club that's going to win premierships" - Buddy Franklin


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Triple HBK said:


> "I've moved to a club that's going to win premierships" - Buddy Franklin


Two years we ago they beat us when we were over reliant on him. Today, we smashed them and they had him. We've become such a better team without him. Gunston & Breust along with Roughy is a special trio up forward.


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

Buddy was brilliant today. Our backline was bad, but what really killed us was the arrogance of our midfielders (minus Kennedy).

Bring on the trade and draft period! Need something to take my mind off of this. CALEB DANIEL TO SYDNEY PLS.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

hawthorn a team, sydney a bunch of overpaid individuals. that much is obvious

need another 9.8% obviously


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

Plenty of bourbon and COLA to be consumed tonight.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

fuck the grand final, the real show is currently on 7mate

team tommy.


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

*SPAAAAAAAAAAAANGHERRRTTTTTIIIIIIMMMEEEE*!


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Shithouse grand final.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

I can't remember the last time I've seen such an insipid effort from a Sydney midfield.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Time to join a real football club now Tommy Mitchell <3


----------



## Ali Dia (Jun 28, 2011)

Stunned by the result. Sydney were so poor. Maybe premature but surely Longmire's position would be under some question. Had the best collection of players in the league and failed to win the premiership. Could argue Paul Roos set up this team and he has merely guided it, kind of like Chris Scott at Geelong.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

i dont think horse is a good matchday coach. made a big error taking reid over mitchell, and made next to no changes during the game. looked lost for much of the game too, did nothing to try and get on top and was well and truly out coached by clarko.

sydney were sluggish, weak and overawed by hawthorn in every aspect. their midfield didn't get anywhere near it. hawthorn were rough and aggressive early and sydney were scared. tippett taking a mark over mitchell at half back summed up the game for me. midfielders couldnt get their hands first to the ball, and their forwards got next to no service, and sydney's defense couldn't cope, which is understandable.

lewis, mitchell and hodge probably played the best combined game that those 3 have ever played, gibson and lake were immense whenever the ball went down there, and burgoyne/roughead were fantastic too. it was an absolute smashing, a great watch to see a team play THAT good, and fuck sydney.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Man love.


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

I could seriously watch Langford's goal in the third over and over and over and over for the rest of the year and not get bored of it.


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

so far:

connors has said beams wants to go to brisbane. gold coast not interested
confirmed ryder wants to go to port
danger is very happy down here
mcpharlin to get another year
watts to stay
goodes undecided

ben niall confirms malceski has offers, one of them is gold coast (3 years, 1.5 mil)
harry o definitely off, melbourne and others interested

brisbane list manager says pick 4 for beams is more than fair
5 year deal offered
reckons aish will sign on soon

and waite is gaaaaaawn. likely to norf


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

Well Brisbane can go get fucked then. Pick 4 is not and never will be enough for a player of Beams' ilk.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Pick 4 not enough? How about pick 4 and a hot jam donut?

Waite gawn. Leave the memories alone


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

Kiz said:


> i dont think horse is a good matchday coach. made a big error taking reid over mitchell, and made next to no changes during the game. looked lost for much of the game too, did nothing to try and get on top and was well and truly out coached by clarko.


Yep, Horse is quite overrated as a match day coach. Nowhere near Sanderson levels bad, but he is far too stubborn. Never seriously changes anything up. Reid over Mitchell was probably the wrong call and he was only in there for structures, but I guess no one actually realised how detrimental having him in the team would be. Mind you, there is no shame in being out coached by Clarko, man's the greatest coach of the modern era - rightup there as the greatest coach of all time. 



Kiz said:


> sydney were sluggish, weak and overawed by hawthorn in every aspect. their midfield didn't get anywhere near it. hawthorn were rough and aggressive early and sydney were scared. tippett taking a mark over mitchell at half back summed up the game for me. midfielders couldnt get their hands first to the ball, and their forwards got next to no service, and sydney's defense couldn't cope, which is understandable.


We have way too many outside midfielders in the team, desperately needed at least TMitch in the side. Kennedy was the only player that was able to win the ball out of the middle. First game next year TMitch and Heeney or maybe Hewett surely start in the best 22. Been losing clearances all year, it just hasn't been noticeable because we were winning. How many games did Franklin win off of his own boot though? Our midfield needs to change.

I thought our forward line played quite well, considering how little supply they got. Franklin definitely established himself as the second or third best player of this generation behind Ablett and maybe Judd. Our defenders were okay, but it certainly showed Rampe cannot play as a key defender next year. He probably replaces Malch next year if he goes elsewhere.



Kiz said:


> lewis, mitchell and hodge probably played the best combined game that those 3 have ever played, gibson and lake were immense whenever the ball went down there, and burgoyne/roughead were fantastic too. it was an absolute smashing, a great watch to see a team play THAT good, and fuck sydney.


Yep, we were absolutely shit, but Hawthorn's performance was absolutely outstanding. Best I have seen a team play against Sydney ever. They were insanely good.


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

*More trade rumours:*
- St Kilda interested in trading pick 1 for Parker or maybe Hannebery. Hanners worth considering, Parker lelno.
- Buckley has essentially given up on Beams.
- Clark to Catters now. Fucked over another team, what a shit bloke.
- Tim Membrey rumoured to be wanting to return to Victoria. Hopefully with Goodes gone we can convince him otherwise.
- Heavy rumours Frawley's going to Hawthron.
- Kristian Jaksch and Sam Frost going to return home to Victoria. They'd be very good pick-ups.
- Shaun Higgins to North. LEL
- Dylan Shiel linked to Vic clubs, particularly Richmond. Also be a great pick-up.
- TMITCH STAYING AT SYDNEY. :hb


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Sam Frost to Melbourne apparently.

Clark is potentially a good pickup for us. It's more logical than Frawley in that we need a forward. His proneness to injuries is obviously a worry, but it seems like it's a requirement to become a Geelong tall.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

josh maloney wants danger's d bad.
aish's cousin works at the crows
jono rouke requested a trade
noble has no concerns about danger and has no interest in entertaining any trades
lyons sounds like he may be gone
harry o has chosen melbourne. lucky melbourne


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

#JAKSCH2015

Andrew Mckay saying he's not actively pursuing Tom Mitchell. Fuck you very much Awsmash.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

BT gone from 3AW. Seven next please.


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

Been lots of speculation on Aish being involved in a Beams trade of 3-way trade with Beams and Dangerfield. It's quite laughable imo. He seems to be happy at Brisbane and there's no way after the 'Go Home 5' that they'd allow a young gun that likes being there leave.



SUPER MATTHEW LECKIE said:


> BT gone from 3AW. Seven next please.


BT > Bruce imo


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

If Goodes retires I'll hate him even more.

#MEMBREY2015


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

Still can't believe Brisbane thinks pick 4 for beams is fair. 

They'd be getting a proven talent and we would be getting nothing short of a huge risk


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

Lawls said:


> Still can't believe Brisbane thinks pick 4 for beams is fair.
> 
> They'd be getting a proven talent and we would be getting nothing short of a huge risk


They're more than likely playing hard ball, which they kind of have to do after the go home 5. Don't forget Leppa was playing when 1 particular man left the Lions. 

I'd imagine they'll throw in pick 24 or Crisp/Lester/Golby, which for a bloke that wants to go home is as close to fair as you're going to get.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Clark has officially nominated Geelong apparently. Could have got a lot more cash at Collingwood, so that gives me some hope.

Collingwood should go after Crisp. He was insanely impressive at the back end of last year. I think the other two would just be another Karnezis.

Gorringe wants to go to Port. They'll suddenly have great ruck depth if they get him and Ryder.

Higgins has quit the Doggies, as expected. North and a MYSTERY CLUB after him. I wouldn't be shocked if it were Sydney, especially if Malceski goes.


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

SUPER MATTHEW LECKIE said:


> Clark has officially nominated Geelong apparently. Could have got a lot more cash at Collingwood, so that gives me some hope.
> 
> Collingwood should go after Crisp. He was insanely impressive at the back end of last year. I think the other two would just be another Karnezis.
> 
> ...


PLS NO.

RE Crisp - Yeah, people seem to fail to realise how good he really was towards the end of the year. If Brisbane bring in Beams, there's a fair chance he won't be getting a game, so Pies should definitely look at him. I reckon Lester's going to be okay, Golby could very well go down the Karnezis route.

Good news for TAR finally... Liam Jones looks set to join the Blues. The guy has the potential to be a 30-40 goal a year forward if he can steer clear of injury.


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

Derek hine has been saying we'd only take pick 4 if we could then trade it on for a ready made player


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

AwSmash said:


> Good news for TAR finally... Liam Jones looks set to join the Blues. The guy has the potential to be a 30-40 goal a year a year forward if he can steer clear of injury.


I don't care who he is, just happy we might finally recruit a forward :hb


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

Lawls said:


> Derek hine has been saying we'd only take pick 4 if we could then trade it on for a ready made player


Your choice of Sam Reid or Lewis Jetta, let's get it done.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

I think Jones is going to have to do a lot to become a decent player for Carlton. He has no endurance base and work rate, which means he's confined pretty much to the fifty. Not ideal when Casboult also can't do much more than that. Jones is certainly no Waite, and Waite isn't a great player.

As for Collingwood wanting a good player, I can't see that happening. I understand why they want one, because their list has been pretty much gutted of senior players over the past couple of seasons by Bucks. I don't know who they'll be able to get though.


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

If I were a Sydney fan, I'd be praying a club was stupid enough to take Sam Reid, especially after Saturday.


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

Triple HBK said:


> If I were a Sydney fan, I'd be praying a club was stupid enough to take Sam Reid, especially after Saturday.


Stupid is an overstatement. Sure I'd be happy to trade him if it'd help the side, but he's still young and I wouldn't mind if we trained him to become a defender. Don't forget the kid's been struggling with injuries all year, he managed to hurt you guys in 2012.

I'm more annoyed about Jetta's shithouse performance than Reid's.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Bluey McKenna gawn.


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

Damn...


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Knew it was coming, but disappointed all the same.

The Bomber thing surprises me a bit considering the terms he and Gaz were on by the end at Geelong.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

I couldn't see Bomber Thompson senior coaching another team imo


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

He wants to.


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

Ridiculous. Bomber would do well there, but McKenna is extremely stiff.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

For fuck sake

http://www.triplem.com.au/melbourne...deral-court-ruling-but-coach-james-hird-will/

He's got to get the sack now surely.


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

Seriously, can James Hird just fuck off?


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

ESSENDON has rejected Port Adelaide's first selection in the NAB AFL Draft in exchange for disgruntled ruckman Paddy Ryder.

The Power offered pick No.16 for Ryder, who has nominated Port as his preferred new home, but the Dons have knocked back the deal.

http://www.afl.com.au/news/2014-10-03/dons-reject-port-offer

Essendon :lmao


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Saw this coming. They're the worst club in the league to deal with. They wanted a pick in the twenties last year for Gumby iirc. Fucking Gumby.


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

SUPER MATTHEW LECKIE said:


> Saw this coming. They're the worst club in the league to deal with. They wanted a pick in the twenties last year for Gumby iirc. Fucking Gumby.


I know. The thread about Ryder to Port on bigfooty was classic. They probably want Boak, Hartlett, Westhoff, Port's first pick and steak knives.

Meanwhile, Jack Hiscox and Caleb Daniel have equalled second best draft combine records with 16.1 in the beep test. Swans are already ready getting Hiscox, Daniel would be an amazing pick-up for anyone.


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

Jarrad Waite is the first free agent to go this year. NORF get him.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

They've also officially submitted their Higgins bid.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

:jose


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

I'm pretty happy with Waite. Should be an upgrade from Black.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

No compo makes the move hard to stomach :vettel


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

it's absolutely ridiculous where there is no compensation for some moves. frawley being worth pick 3 is even more riudiculous

the whole system needs to be taken out and perfected before it comes back in again. it's an absolute mess right now


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Think we got pick 29 or something daft for Buddy last year. As happy as I was to see him go, that was a joke.


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

We got 19 which we then traded onto St Kilda with Savage for WOWEE BIG BOY


NORF get Shaun Higgins too. lol.


----------



## -WR- (Jan 2, 2006)

So the AFL wont give Melbourne a priority pick but its different when its compensation?

If Melbourne get pick 3 for Frawley, Hawthorn should have got the same type of pick for Buddy.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

the compensation pick system is an absolute joke.

:lol At Harry O's speech at the collingwood Best and fairest, also at Beams being spotted in a pub in Melbourne and not interstate with his old man that Collingwood had reported. Would you rather go down the local pub for a couple frothies, or sit in a chair listening to a bunch of shit talk by Heritier 'The Prince' Lumumba?

I know what answer will be :saul


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Not sure why people are only outraged about the Frawley compo now. We already knew what the system was. It's not like these flaws weren't known.

Lumumba is a space cadet.


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

Frawley 100% officially a Hawk. Somebody please take Schoenmakers from us now.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

:Jordan


----------



## Down_Under_Thunder (Jul 2, 2014)

Happy with North's offseason so far, would be pretty annoyed if we lost Greenwood though after having such a great year.


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

Melbourne didn't get pick 3 as a priority for being shithouse.
Melbourne get pick 3 as Frawley compo.

I love the AFL logic.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Signing Shaun Higgins & Jarrad Waite but potentially losing Levi Greenwood..? going backwards imo.

New doggies badge looks good aswell (Y)


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

under their own ridiculous rules afl had no choice to give pick 3 for frawley. not even close to worth that much but that's how it is

now the dees get to ruin another young lad's career.


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

Malceski to the Suns. 

http://m.foxsports.com.au/afl/nick-...icted-free-agent/story-e6frf33l-1227081875497


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

> Essendon is refusing to budge as it seeks one of Port Adelaide's star players – *Hamish Hartlett, Chad Wingard or Ollie Wines* – in the deal to get Paddy Ryder to Alberton.
> 
> The Advertiser reports the Bombers have asked for one of the Power's star trio and will not accept Port's offer of draft pick No. 17 in exchange for the star ruckman.


:Out


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

There is not a more annoying club on the planet.


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

Phil Walsh new Crows coach


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Greenwood requests a trade to Collingwood, who are going to pay him 450k a year. Big money for a bloke who's an awful kick, but he'll get lots of inside ball. Meanwhile North made a better offer to Higgins than Greenwood.

Jeffy Garlett wants to go to Melbourne.

West Coast keen on Varcoe.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

apparently we're into phil davi$ big time. has no friends in sydney, girlfriend still lives in adelaide, is currently in adelaide now obviously. wants to leave gws too.

philgood has also said we're going to trade for a ruckman, likely giles, and draft one in the rookie draft, likely one of baulderstone/brooksby/webb


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

450k a week would be a bit much bulk :side:

Rumours that we could trade with GWS re beams and get treloar


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

Holy shit the dons are awful. :lmao


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

Hawthorn willing to give up first pick for O'Rourke. No idea what this bloke is like as a player but a #2 pick wanting to come home to Melbourne sounds good to me.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Lawls said:


> 450k a week would be a bit much bulk :side:
> 
> Rumours that we could trade with GWS re beams and get treloar


Had him on the United pay scale. :moyes2


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Cya Levi. Have fun at Collingwood.

:mj


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Swans receive compo for Malceski, but we don't for Waite?

ugh.


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

TAR said:


> Swans receive compo for Malceski, but we don't for Waite?
> 
> ugh.


One's All-Australian, one's Jarrad Waite.

(I do agree you should have gotten compo for Waite though.)


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Geelong premiership player Travis Varcoe could become a Collingwood player, by becoming the missing link in a three-way trade with Melbourne and Geelong involving Heritier Lumumba and Mitch Clark.

Read more: http://www.theage.com.au/afl/afl-ne...eeway-deal-20141007-10rld6.html#ixzz3FSIi79hm

geelong would make out like absolute bandits


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

AwSmash said:


> One's All-Australian, one's Jarrad Waite.
> 
> (I do agree you should have gotten compo for Waite though.)


We weren't given any compo because of his age, but Waite is only a year older. Redonkulous.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

The AFL are just giving decent clubs a chance to not waste a pick. :dozy


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

Idk how varcoe would fit with us.

Could inject a bit of pace I guess.


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

Christensen wants to go to Queensland, most likely Gold Coast.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

SUPER MATTHEW LECKIE said:


> The AFL are just giving decent clubs a chance to not waste a pick. :dozy


:cuss:


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Apparently Christensen's girlfriend wants away from Geelong. Let her go where she likes. Just ditch her.

If he goes then I expect us to be compensated very well. He's a gun.


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

DONE DEAL:
Jono O'Rourke and pick 43 from GWS traded to Hawthorn for picks 19 and 40.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

griffen has asked to leave for gws

you have to be pretty fucking shit if players WANT to go to gws.


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

Something must be seriously fucked up if your captain wants to be traded.


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

DONE DEAL:
Jeff Garlett and pick 83 from Carlton to Melbourne for picks 61 & 79.

:lmao


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

.

Doggies have lost the plot.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Didn't Mick initially say they'd only give up Garlett for the right deal? That's giving him away for free. WOAT trade period from Carlton thus far.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

We've been a boring team in trade week for many years now, don't care about the Jeffrey trade at all. Just give me Jaksch and Jones already!


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

http://www.theage.com.au/afl/afl-ne...-from-trading-players-in-20141009-113sba.html

#rekt


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

Fucking ridiculous. We did not break any rules despite what anyone says about COLA, no need for the AFL to punish us for it. They'll simply brush it off and say they're just making sure we're under the cap when COLA is gone in 2017, which is also ludicrous. We're a professional sporting club with a professional list management team, we don't need to have our hand held by the AFL.

Last time I checked, WE didn't cheat the salary cap, nor did we have players take drugs, but whatever, the AFL will just make up rules as they go and punish us for nothing anyway.

It makes no sense. We could trade someone who's on 400k out for someone who's on 300k, but that's disallowed too.

#colaswans #afllovechild #$wan$


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Surprisingly I'm with Awsmash on this one, AFL shouldn't be able to make up rules as they go along. COLA swannies at the end of the day did nothing illegal, the only thing they can be accused of is just exploiting AFL's silly bullshit.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Yep. They're being punished for following rules that the AFL set.


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

Brendan McCartney has resigned from the Dogs effective immediately.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

No trade with Pies and Brissy over Beams.


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

Patfull to GWS from Brisbane for pick 21


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Trengove and pick 23 potentially to Richmond for pick 12. Why? No fucking clue. Because Melbourne.


----------



## Ali Dia (Jun 28, 2011)

Trengove is crap, if we can get pick 12, I'd take that


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

It's Melbourne that's crap rather than Trengove. He showed early on why he was so highly rated. Then he was infected with Melbourne, which seems to happen to every highly rated youngster they draft not named Viney.


----------



## Ali Dia (Jun 28, 2011)

Disagree. He never showed anything outside maybe an ability to accumulate the ball. His disposal though is sub-AFL standard, can't kick at goal to save his life, and now he is almost permanently injured. He was always inferior to Scully, and that says something considering how Scully is going.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Fifth in the best and fairest in his second season then disease ridden by Melbourne developmentitis. Scully is just another example of what I was talking about with the development issues. You can't possibly think Melbourne drafts spuds every time, especially when they have both picks one and two.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

yet he was winning prelim's off his own boot for sturt as a 17 year old

same as toumpas. just 2 great talents melbourne have ruined with their horrific losing culture.

rumour is on the richmond board on big footy is that we're into mcdonough. pick 31+50 for pick 33 and mcdonough. having played footy with him he was always going to end up a footballer. great kick, great pair of hands, a lot like porps. so ninthmond played him at half back. genius stuff

oh and a rumour that trengove failed his medical with ninthmond too.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Tom Boyd has requested a trade to the Doggies. Mental trade period.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

christensen has moved to brisbane for pick 21


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Ugh. Feel we really could have got more, but I appreciate that we did it quickly for his sake. Certainly a refreshing change from Essendon and their crap.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Gary Ayres wants to coach the doggies.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

He's been incredible at Port Melbourne.


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

Beams to Brisbane for picks 5, 25 and Jack Crisp.

http://m.foxsports.com.au/afl/afl-p...ood-and-brisbane/story-e6frf3e3-1227089247224


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

Calling it now...

if fit, Brisbane will push for top 8 next year.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

too many midfielders, not enough forwards.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Yeah, they desperately need a tall forward. I don't think they have too many mids, but they need to be kicking to someone not named Merrett.

Trengove deal off because his foot is stuffed.

The Age reporting that we're interested in Rhys Stanley. The guy who has played one good game in his career. For pick 21. One good game ever. Pick 21.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

stoked that giles chose essendon. means we won't waste a pick and the wages giles has on a bloke who can't play as a forward and will likely play 1-2 games max a season.

just pick up a rookie from down here and that's all we need.


----------



## JimCornette (Dec 18, 2013)

Brett Ratten should be given another go at it either by the Suns or Dogs. The guy was unfairly axed and since then spent 2 years with the best team in the comp. Hopefully one of those two clubs will see that.


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

Shitload done today.

Lumumba to Melbourne, Mitch Clark to Geelong, Varcoe to Collingwood.

Beams and 67 to Brisbane for 5, 25 & Crisp.

Rhys Stanley and 60 to Geelong for 21.

Greenwood to Collingwood for 25.

Jaksch, Whiley and 19 from GWS to Carlton for pick 7.

EDIT (4:22pm) - Ryan Griffin and pick 6 to GWS for Tom Boyd.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

i think so far we have

pick 17 and 37 from port for ryder
37 on traded for cooney
pick 47 and 49 from gold coast to hawks for hallahan
giles and pick 62 to essendon for pick 53
sam frost, 40 and 53 from gws to melbourne for pick 23
shane biggs and 39 from sydney to the dogs for pick 37
liam jones to carlton for pick 46
cheney, lowden, picks 43, 47 and 59 for 31, 50 and 59
picks 10 and 47 to geelong for 14 and 35

what are we even doing?


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

Have fun with Kyle Cheney Adelaide!


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Not really sure why Adelaide agreed to jump forward in round three so we could jump forward in round one, but okay. Thanks.

The Essendon/Cooney deal makes so little sense to me. They're not going to win the premiership next year, and Cooney looked beyond stuffed this year.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

*BIG JONES*


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

He's still shit, TAR.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

He's a gun :mark:


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

Some strange trades there... some bargains too.



Triple HBK said:


> Have fun with Kyle Cheney Adelaide!


Maybe if you didn't play a bloke that stands at 1.86 as your second KPD, he wouldn't have been belted by a key forward every now and then.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Cheney also did quite well when he wasn't opposed to Hawkins, and was more than a steady hand for Box Hill.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

http://www.heraldsun.com.au/sport/a...howcause-notices/story-fni5f6kv-1227094044007

RIP in peace.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

The only thing that will stop them being heavily reduced suspensions ala the NRL is Essendon stupidity. I certainly wouldn't rule Essendon stupidity out though.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

AwSmash said:


> Maybe if you didn't play a bloke that stands at 1.86 as your second KPD, he wouldn't have been belted by a key forward every now and then.


how else would josh gibson be allowed to float loose all game and get his 10 spoils?


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

http://www.afl.com.au/news/2014-10-18/the-next-crop-of-free-agents



> NEXT year's big-name free agents won't need to tell their managers to show me the money.
> 
> Prospective 2015 free agents such as Patrick Dangerfield, Tom Hawkins and Trent Cotchin can rest assured they will be shown the money without any such fight. By their own clubs. And by rival clubs in even larger amounts.
> 
> ...


Hope we've got enough Buddy money leftover for Danger!:mark: GWS got left off the list and I think Treloar is out of contract too. He'd be a great capture if Danger stays at Adelaide and or we can't afford the little beaut'.

Danger & Gray are the dream signings, doubt they'll happen. Cotchin perhaps too, but I'd love Treloar or Steven with our 30 plus another year older. Saying that, they were epic in the finals and still keep going strong against the odds.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

GWS players aren't technically free agents because they haven't been on the list long enough to qualify for it. Treloar is definitely out of contract and is supposedly gone though. Cameron, Haskin-Elliot, Tomlinson and Shiel are all out of contract iirc. I'd expect all of them to at least look at leaving. I'd personally love Tomlinson as a backman, but we'll only recruit him if he plays second ruck next season.


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

Hopefully we sign a DFA KPD. I know they're DFA's for a reason, but Lisle (I understand how woeful he is) or Warnock would be handy depth players, seeing as Sam Reid and Xavier Richards are next in line behind Richards and Grundy.



Nige™;40865866 said:


> http://www.afl.com.au/news/2014-10-18/the-next-crop-of-free-agents
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nah, at least half your Buddy money went to Frawley. It'd take a few retirements for you to be able to afford him imo.



Josh said:


> how else would josh gibson be allowed to float loose all game and get his 10 spoils?


True. The Golden Fist award is very important.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

none of our three will be leaving.

robbie gray has already rejected a contract. funny that that's not being mentioned here, it's all danger leaving.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

I'm pretty sure Danger, Tex and Sloane Dog purchased a pub in Geelong with Lingy. Douglas loves to visit.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

I'm also pretty sure Danger & Tex have an interest for cardboard boxes, both wouldn't mind an ambassador role at Visy.


----------



## -WR- (Jan 2, 2006)

We'll have Gray signed up before FA.

We showed faith in him when he done his knee, so bookmark it that he'll return the favour.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

AwSmash said:


> Nah, at least half your Buddy money went to Frawley. It'd take a few retirements for you to be able to afford him imo.


That was the worry. I've heard conflicting reports on how much is left though. I do very much doubt we'd be able to afford Danger. Hopefully cost of living goes up rapidly in Melbourne!


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

only the shit melbourne clubs can afford danger, and he won't go to them

we've still got the tiprat cash rattling around, sloane and tex won't command much, tex grew up a crows fan and sloane moved his family down here just recently.

danger owns the alma along with those two and roo, plus he still helps out coaching sometimes with westies u/18's from time to time. won't leave, and it's victorian pipe dreams that he will.


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

Nige™ said:


> That was the worry. I've heard conflicting reports on how much is left though. I do very much doubt we'd be able to afford Danger. Hopefully cost of living goes up rapidly in Melbourne!


You'd legally bring in a player who the AFL wanted to go elsewhere and you'd get banned from bringing in players.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Pelchen gone from St Kilda. Considering he was doing a lot of the dictating of their long-term strategy, I really can't see what direction they think they're going in. There have always been rumblings about him in his time at St Kilda though.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Carlton has delisted Mitch Robinson, Brock McLean and Kane Lucas.

I guess nobody in trade week wanted them.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

From the GWS Twitter. Pretty poor. I guess they need to manufacture rivalries as an irrelevant club.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

New Lions jumper, love it. I prefer the Fitzroy Lion over the shitty Paddle Pop lion










Would also prefer it if we go with the old school Carlton logo next year aswell.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

BkB Hulk said:


> From the GWS Twitter. Pretty poor. I guess they need to manufacture rivalries as an irrelevant club.


jesus christ what a bunch of flogs.


----------



## Ali Dia (Jun 28, 2011)

I think it's funny


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

ROUND 1, 2015

Thursday, April 2

Carlton v Richmond (MCG)

Saturday, April 4

Melbourne v Gold Coast Suns (MCG)

Sydney Swans v Essendon (ANZ)

Brisbane Lions v Collingwood (GABBA)

Western Bulldogs v West Coast Eagles (ES)

Sunday, April 5

St Kilda v GWS Giants (ES)

Adelaide v North Melbourne (AO)

Fremantle v Port Adelaide (PS)

Monday, April 6

Hawthorn v Geelong Cats (MCG)


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

North Melbourne player (along with another man) under investigation for bashing and robbing a taxi driver.

It's not hard to find out who it's suspected to be if you really want to know.

peter ryan ‏@AFL_petryan 8m8 minutes ago
http://AFL.com.au understands Eade has accepted offer to coach the Suns. Details being finalised. Good choice.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

http://www.triplem.com.au/melbourne...er-demons-coach-mark-neeld-joins-the-bombers/

'Head of Player Development' :Jordan


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

BkB Hulk said:


> North Melbourne player (along with another man) under investigation for bashing and robbing a taxi driver.
> 
> It's not hard to find out who it's suspected to be if you really want to know.
> 
> ...


What an absolute bellend. Drafted just last year too. He's gawn. Ah well, see you on some mediocre club's rookie list in a few years, Trent.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Imagine having problems between players and coaches and then bringing Mark Neeld in. At least Alwyn Davey isn't at Essendon anymore.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

i think we know who's going to be in timmy trumpet's next song


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

The Texan has signed a new deal to stay at Adelaide. I think it's good news for footy in general. I'd prefer to see loyalty and good players staying at their clubs, else the competition is going to get very unbalanced.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

the porpus is home :hb


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/537914957497511937
:evil


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Fucking bulk bet me to it :lmao





This kid is going to be fun :evil


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

:lmao


----------



## -WR- (Jan 2, 2006)

It just looks right.


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

ALEKS KOLAROV'S CHRISTMAS CAROLS said:


> the porpus is home :hb


Matthew Panos goes undrafted. :hb

I mean poor bloke, what does he have to do...

:hb


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

we had our best and fairest training with the crows for 2 weeks

they went for kid with one eye

:hb


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

:mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Considering GWS' list that he's compiled has major holes and was hugely inferior to Gold Coast's, it seems nothing more than a sentimental decision.


----------

